# Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2005)

Die Ryobi Applause bzw. die Spro Blue Arc 7x00/8x00 fangen bei ca. 60 EUR an.
Die High-End Modelle Shimano Twin-Power und Stella oder Daiwa Infinity und Certate oder Tica Taurus liegen bei ca. 300-600 EUR. |rolleyes 
Das sind Faktor 5x bis 10x teurer im Vergleich dazu.  |kopfkrat 
Die Leistung der High-Ender liegt aber wenn überhaupt nur leicht höher und würde ich mal mit +10-20%, also 1,1x-1,2x ansetzen.
Bei einem Preis/Leistungsvergleich braucht man nicht groß zu rechnen und der P/L-Sieger Spro Blue Arc steht fest.  :m 

Diese neuen Ryobi-OEM-Rollen sind Voll-Metallrollen (=wenige Kunstoffteilchen) und haben einen sehr stabilen und einen sehr spielfreien Aufbau.
Da schlackert nix und das begeistert schwer. Präziser geht es nicht.  #6 
Schmierung und Sanftlauf ließen sich noch verbessern, aber genau darin liegt ein Teil des günstigen Preises begründet und die Getriebeteile sind eventuell leicht fertigungsrauh.  |kopfkrat
Ryobi setzt da auf Einlaufen wie bei Automotoren etc., eine sofortiges superglattes Laufen kostet entweder relativ viel mehr Geld  ;+ wegen der genauen Nachbearbeitung oder die Teile werden gleich leicht untermaßig hergestellt und haben dann ordentlich Spiel und schlackern sofort. |uhoh: 

Das Ryobi-Getriebe hat ein 1a Messingritzel und ein Alu-Mischlegierungs-Großrad.
Das geht kaum besser, denn Messing-in-Messing und Stahl-in-Messing ist schlechter von der Haltbarkeit, Stahl-in-Stahl absolut neues High-Tech bzw. sehr teuer und quasi unmöglich und auch Schneckengetriebe haben gegenüber den modernen Schrägverzahnungen keinen Vorteil mehr. (Quelle: Getriebe/Maschinenbaukunde)
Das Getriebe läuft so präzise wie beste Schneckengetriebe, aber eben immer viel leichter.                     
Für die Haltbarkeit eines Getriebes steht an erster Stelle die Schmierung und an zweiter Stelle das Spiel und Schlackern, alles roger?   

Wer mit starken Schnüren fischt, kann sich auf die Konstruktion des übergreifenden Schnurlaufröllchenhalter freuen und verlassen, das ist weitaus besser als viele andere zu bieten haben und die Gefahr des Bügelbruchs viel geringer.  |smash:              
Die Kurbeln als dünne CNC-Alu-Kurbeln sind an schickem Aussehen kaum zu überbieten, einzig einige andere Kurbelgriffe ließen sich verbessern.
Einige stehen auf Rosenholgriffe und ander auf Tica-Powerhandels usw.  :k 
Von Vorteil ist dabei der 6-Kant der Kurbelachse, der im Gegensatz z.B. zu dem speziellen 4-Kant der Shimanos bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch verwendet wird und damit einen vielfältigen leichten Ausstausch auf andere Kurbeln erlaubt.
An Kurbeln kann man immerhin schon mal zwischen speziellen wärmeleitreduziertem Vollmetall, Gummi oder Standard-Kunststoffknebel (R.Zauber) wählen. 

Liebe Spro Leute! Bitte auch noch eine Variante mit (Rosen)holzknauf  :l (für mich und meine Frau) und eine mit dem dicken Powerhandle! 
Oder Kurbeln zum Wechseln anbieten, wie das z.B. bei Penn und in USA üblich ist.  #6 

Die Bremse der Rolle ist super und gleichförmig bremsend, die Kleinen schaffen gut ihre 4-6kg und das ist für das normale Süßwasserangeln mehr als genug.
Das Rollengewicht ist für die Rollengröße und Stabilität wiederum sehr leicht. 
Kunststoffrollen müssen nicht leichter sein, im Gegenteil, ein spielfreies präzises Getriebe als Motor der Rolle braucht ein erstklassiges verwindungssteifes Lagergehäuse der Getrieberäder und das geht in Alulegierung sogar leichter. 
Vollwertige Ersatzspulen gibt es 1 oder 2 (bei Ryobi Zauber), Farben und Modelle der Rolle auch sehr vielfältig (Silber,Dungelgrau,Rot).
Andere Anbieter wie Grauvell oder Tubertini bieten die Rollen in weiteren Ausführungen an.
Bei den neuen Spro Nova-Rollen (2006) in ähnlichem Vollmetallaufbau mit Heckbremse kommen noch 2 Champagner-Farbtöne dazu, das ist Design-auswahl pur.   

Last-not-Least gibt es die Blue Arc in 2 Getriebevarianten für die Schnurverlegung, die beide ihre Vorteile haben. 
Der Wormshaft wickelt einfach immer 1a durch die mögliche lineare Hubgeschwindigkeit.
Das Slow-Gear in Form eines mitlaufenden Tellerrades beseitigt die sinusförmigen Hübe durch ein S-System im Mitnehmerstück ala DAM, Balzer oder Shimano (T-,Nocken-System) und sorgt auch für eine gute Schnurlage.
Allerdings kommt hier noch der weitere Vorteil einer höheren Robustheit und einem etwas günstigeren Preis (~10 EUR) hinzu.  :g 
Wormshaft-Schnurverlegungen können prinzipbedingt an den Kreuzungspunkten der beiden Schneckenwege festhaken und verbiegen.
Dies ist gleichfalls bei den Schnurführern von Multirollen so und sehr unbeliebt.

Fazit: Wieso soll man sich noch eine andere Rolle kaufen, wenn man aufs Geld schaut und schon mal bereit ist den auch nicht gerade geringen Betrag von 60-100 EUR auszugeben?  |kopfkrat 

Was ich weiterhin sehe, ist daß die weit überteuerten High-End Modelle ruhig mal in den Regalen liegen bleiben könnten und deren Preise ein Stück auf den Boden der Realität runter kommen könnten, oder?


----------



## noose (29. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

:q

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte... dennoch schöne zusammenfassung.#h

Gruss


----------



## noose (29. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Und diese noch...


----------



## Ralle76 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Klare Ansage!
Magst Du, für jemanden der die Rolle noch nie in der Hand hatte, aber mit dem Gedanken spielt diese via I-Net zu kaufen, noch eine Empfehlung in Bezug auf Rollengröße für verschiedene Zielfische geben.
Bräuchte die Blue Arc zum mittleren Spinnfischen auf Zander und  Hecht. Gefischt werden soll sie mit einer 3m Spinne (Wg. 30-60Gr.) in Kombination mit 0,15er Fireline+Unterfütterung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Immer 2 Modelle sind ähnlich wie bei Shimano vom Rollenkörper her gleich. (100(0)/200(0), 300(0)/400(0), 6000/8000)

Für Hecht u.a. kommen die 300 oder 400er in Frage,  nur die Spulenschnurfassung ist unterschiedlich. Wenn man die Rolle eher hübsch kompakt mag und dünne Schnur fischt ist die x300 angesagt, ansonsten die 
x400, die auch den schnelleren Einzug hat.    Mit Leergewichten von 300-320g passen die an sich auch ganz gut zu jeder derartigen Spinnrute.

In Deinem Fall der 0,15er Fireline+Unter ist die Sache klar: beide passen gut, nur die Menge Unterfütterungsschnur ist bei der 400 größer, was Sicherheitsvorteil bei großen Gewässern bedeutet, allerdings immer mehr Schnur verschlingt als bei der  300. Also 400 eher für großes Wasser und schnelles einholen, 300er wenn Gewässer kleiner, (Unter)Schnur kürzer oder der Einzug etwas langsamer sein soll.

und @noose : schöne Bilderreihe als Illustration!  #6


----------



## plattform7 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Die Ausführungen von AngelDet kann ich nur unterschreiben.... 

Die RedArc-Rollen fallen meiner Meinung nach Nummer kleiner aus, als die von anderen Herstellern, meine 10300 würde ich mit einer 2000, oder 2500 vergleichen. 

Wormshaft ist an sich eine tolle Sache, besonders, wenn man vor hat, mit Geflochtener zu angeln. Wenn man dabei einige Punkte beachtet, dann ist dieses System auch nicht so leich kaput zukriegen. Wenn man eine Rolle mit W/S fischt, sollte man nie (!) mit Gewalt gegen einen Fisch oder Hänger einkurbeln. Da passiert dann das, was AngelDet beschrieben hat und das System ist im A****|kopfkrat  - hinüber :q  .... Wenn man einen Fisch dran hat oder einen Hänger bekommt, immer mit der Rute pumpen und nicht einkurbeln, so dass die Bremse eingreift oder man merkt, dass man eigentlich gegen den guten Willen der Rolle dies tut. Das sollte eigentlich bei jeder Art Rolle die Vorgehensweise sein, nur verzeihen die Rollen ohne W/S dem Benutzer da einiges mehr... Wenn man diese Kleinigkeit beachtet, dann wird man Wormshaft normal auch nicht kaput bekommen. 

Auch muss die Rolle immer an den Zielfisch angepasst sein, unabhängig davon, welche Schnurstärke man drauf tun will. Einige machen auch den Fehler und denken sich, tja ich tue da eh eine 0.12er Geflochtene drauf, also wozu eine Riesenspule? Da spare ich noch bißchen Geld. Falsch!!! Wenn man dann einen der Zielfische dran hat, ist die Rolle drauf unvorbereitet, die Bremse geht zwar, ist aber der Belastung nicht gewachsen... Ziemlich schnell bekommt man verboge Zahnräder und die Rolle ist hinüber. Also immer daran denken, was will ich damit fangen? Wie groß und kampfstark ist der Fisch? Darauf stimmt man die Rolle ab und unterspult die dann gegebenfalls mit Mono...


----------



## Crazyegg (29. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Also würdet ihr dann (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe!)
zum Forellenfischen z.B. eine SPRO BlueArc Tuff-Body 8200 S/G empfehlen?
oder wäre die schon zu groß?
Könnte man gleich alles als eine art auflistung (zielfische - Rollengröße) dazugeben 

Mfg
Ei


----------



## plattform7 (29. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@Crazyegg

ich denke das wird hinhauen... Je nachdem wie Groß die Forellen sind, würde da vielleicht sogar auch die x100 guten Dienst machen, aber mit einer x200 machste sicherlich nichts falsch. 
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, sollteste aber die Rolle mal in die Hand nehmen. Am besten mit der Rute, auf die die Rolle dann drauf kommt, zum Händler gehen und die Rolle drauf schrauben. Das Zusammenspiel von der Rute und Rolle sollte ja auch passen, eine Gewisse Balance muss drin sein, sonst kann kein "ermüdungsfreies" Fischen gewährleistet werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				Crazyegg schrieb:
			
		

> Also würdet ihr dann (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe!) zum Forellenfischen z.B. eine SPRO BlueArc Tuff-Body 8200 S/G empfehlen? oder wäre die schon zu groß? Könnte man gleich alles als eine art auflistung (zielfische - Rollengröße) dazugeben


 Das paßt, die 8100 wäre nicht wirklich leichter, aber zierlicher und langsamer. 

Also eine Aufstellung ist an sich etwa so richtig:
* x100 als Rolle für die kleineren Räuber und fürs leichte Fischen und schlanke Ruten, noch wirklich leichter geht nur mit der Shimano Exage 1000FA oder Mitchell 310x, was 200g Rollen sind.
* x200 als Rolle für die kleineren Räuber, also Barsch, Zander und Forelle.
* x300 als Rolle für die größeren Räuber, also Groß+Stromzander und Hecht und auch Ostsee
* x400 dito aber mit mehr Schnurfassung und mehr Einholgeschwindigkeit, also auch die Universalrolle.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@Angeldet
haste denn schon was von der Spro Passion gehört?- soll wohl ein neues Modell sein das im Preis zwischen 30 und 40€ liegt. http://www.google.de/search?hs=Dfs&...DE:official&q="spro+passion"&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi Franz!

Das Teil sieht ja gut und im Aufbau ähnlich aus. Ist nur die Frage ob die einen echten Tuff-Body (Vollmetall) hat oder nicht. 
Ansonsten würde die eher mit der Mitchel 300/308/310x oder Shimano Exage FA konkurrieren, die nur aus Kunststoffgehäusen gebaut sind. Falls sie Voll-Tuff  #6 ist kann man auch in dieser günstigen Klasse nur noch zu dieser Familie raten. Aber mal sehen.

Ich habe gerade selber neben der Ryobi Zauber auch den neuen "Clone" Tubertini Sirio in 200 und 400er Größe bestellt, die einen Tuff-Body haben soll und sowas wie die Ryobi Applause II ist.
Also eine wahre Explosion an neuen Familienmitgliedern dieser großartigen Rollenfamilie  :q  |welcome:

Ich werd denn demnächst mal einen Übersichtsstammbaum anfertigen, damit niemand die Übersicht bei diesen vielen Modellen der Familie verliert!  :g  :q


----------



## rainer1962 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hallo Det
merci für die Ausführungen. Ich hab mal Deinen Rat befolgt meine Taurus von der Gufirute gegen die Red 400 eingetauscht. Am Anfang war der Unterschied im Leichtlauf gravierend. Nach 2 Stunden "einkurbeln" muß ich sagen gefällt mir die Spro besser. Nix wackelt (bei der Taurus hat die Kurbel Spiel). Werd am WE Hardcoregufieren um die Red einzuschleifen. Hab ja unter Umständen jemanden der mir meine Arcs im Winter aufmöbelt ;-)
Ich brauch von Dir noch die Antwort auf die letzte PN wenns mögl. ist 

An Ralle, mit der Red 4000 machst du fürs Gufieren im Rhein nix falsch!!!!!
Ich hatte mir eine Stella überlegt. 
Fazit:
Kaufe mir lieber 4 Red und eine Blue von dem Geld!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

hab gerade die Pn bekommen


----------



## HEWAZA (30. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ryobi Applause bzw. die Spro Blue Arc 7x00/8x00 fangen bei ca. 60 EUR an.
> Die High-End Modelle .................................... die weit überteuerten High-End Modelle ruhig mal in den Regalen liegen bleiben könnten und deren Preise ein Stück auf den Boden der Realität runter kommen könnten, oder?


 
@AngelDet
Vielen Dank für ausführliche Ausführung#6 #6 #6 
Für diesen Bericht solltest Du eigentlich Geld verlangen!!!#6 #6 #6 
Schön solch einen Spezialisten an Board zu haben#6 #6 #6 

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## noose (30. September 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Franz!
> 
> Das Teil sieht ja gut und im Aufbau ähnlich aus. Ist nur die Frage ob die einen echten Tuff-Body (Vollmetall) hat oder nicht.
> 
> :g  :q



Hallo Angeldad

Ist oder sind die Tuff Bodys aus echtem Metall? Soll heissen wenn man nen Kurzschlusspieper dran legt Piept er.(natürlich auf unlackierter seite innen)

Denn ich habe noch eine Shimano Navi die laut Hersteller aus "Hybridaluminium" gefertigt ist.(so wie ihn jetzt viele Hersteller benutzen)
Bei diesem Material handelt es sich aber aus sicht der Werkstoffkunde um Kunststoff, da Aluminiumpulver mit Z.b. Epoxid vermischt wird und der Alu lediglich als Stützstoff dient.Auch leiten tut dieses Material nicht (also kein Metall)

Nur weis ich es nicht genau wie es sich mit den Tuff Body verhält,evtl weiss t du ja mehr drüber.

Gruss 
Noose


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi noose!

Ich habe eine 8300 fast komplett in alle Einzelteile (bis auf das Hauptsperrlager) zerlegt und bin im wesentlichen nur auf Metall gestoßen.  :m 
Besonders eben die 3 Hauptteile Gehäuse-Hauptteile mit Fuß, Deckel und Rotor. Wenn man einen Durchgangsprüfer (drinnen) dranhalten wollte ...  |supergri 
Das Hybrid-Aluminium ist oft so ein "Beschiss" wie ein Teil Kunststoff und eins aus Alu. Da kann man das Getriebe lieber gleich in 2 Kunststoffschalten lagern (Seitenauflagepunkte des Großrades) als eine Seite gut in Alu, die andere in recht weichem Kunststoff, von der Verwindungssteifigkeit bringt das nichts.
Der Spro-Name "Tuff-Body" ist zwar wieder mal sehr market-reisserisch, aber Voll-Metall stimmt schon!  :g

@rainer1962
es schleift sich ein - super das es bei Dir auch hinhaut!  |wavey:


----------



## noose (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

|supergri

Mönsch AngelDet

Danke der Mühe, hoffentlich kriegst Du sie wieder zusammengebaut.

Nicht das es heisst du "bist schuld" das ich meine Rolle und so...



Habe mich mal eben über eine Daiwa informiert: Junge das ist n Hammer

siehe unten.
Aber Preislich eine zumutung...:c:c:c


----------



## Forellenhunter (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hab mir aufgrunf dieses Freds gestern eine RedArc als 300er gekauft (eine neue Spinnrolle war eh überfällig). Gestern Abend die ersten Tests am Gewässer. Ich muss sagen ich bin hellauf begeistert. Ein seidenweicher Lauf, präzise Mechanik und eine top Schnurverlegung bei geflochtener. 

Und die 300er reicht völlig zum Spinnfischen, wenns nicht gerade auf Wels gehen soll. Habe eine Spule mit 270m 0,10er Fireline (und unterfüttert, sonst reichts nicht) und eine Spule mit ca 180m 17er Fireline. Ich glaub das reicht zum Spinnangeln.
Grüße
FH


----------



## plattform7 (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hey, Forellenhunter! Ich habe wie bereits gesagt die selbe Rolle, ist denke ich mal nicht zu viel versprochen gewesen... Ist ene tolle Rolle, die einen Vergleich mit den Rollen, die um einiges teurer sind, nicht zu scheuen braucht...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Hi noose!
> 
> Ich habe eine 8300 fast komplett in alle Einzelteile (bis auf das Hauptsperrlager) zerlegt und bin im wesentlichen nur auf Metall gestoßen.



Hallo Angeldet,

stell' doch bitte mal Fotos von den zerlegten Rollen und Einzelteilen rein. Würde mich sehr interessieren.

Danke


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hallo Leute,
also muß echt sagen meine Red schleift sich immer besser ein, war gestern wieder 4 Stunden Gufieren. Sie wird von mal zu mal besser, der Lauf wird immer weicher! Hoffentlich schleift sie sich nicht allzusehr ab 
Aber wenn sie nach 3-4Jahren anfängt zu schlackern, dann hol ich mir halt ne neue!!!!
Hab ja finanziell etliches gegenüber den Flaggschiffen eingespart!!!!
Und obs ne Taurus Stella oder ne Daiwa länger aushält ist auch fraglich!!!!! Wie gesagt bei meiner Taurus hat die Kurbel auch schon Spiel und die ist gerade mal 4 Monate alt!!!!!!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ach ja etwas hätte ich noch!!!!!
Wie können wir Spro dazu bewegen einen Powerhandle oder ähnl. für die Reds/blues anzubieten. Ich glaube hier sind die Mods und Händler gefragt, die haben ja durchaus das sogenannte Vitamin "B" zu den Spro Leuten. Also Leute macht euch mal Gedanken darüber wäre echt nett. Es wäre echt ein Qualitätsgewinn für die Rolle und somit auch für den Verkauf von Vorteil, auch wenn die Rolle dann unter Umständen 5 € mehr kosten würde. Vielleicht reicht auch eine Kurbel als zusätzliche Option anzubieten!!!
Ich hoffe mein Wunsch wird hier erhört.


----------



## noose (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

|kopfkrat

Hm... die Red kenn ich, da sind die 4 ausführungen aber alle samt relativ klein.
Glaube nicht das die für sone "mini" nen Powerhandle bauen.

Die blue soll ja wohl auch grösser sein, dafür schon eher.

gruss


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ja, es ist schon ein Leid mit dem richtigen Material. Hochpreisige Qualität oder günstigere Alternativen.  Es gibt wohl sehr viele Faktoren die hier zu berücksichtige sind. Der erste und entscheidende ist meines Erachtens der Geldbeutel! Sofern der immer prall gefüllt ist, so bedarf es über die Frage, ob man sich "Luxusgerät" zulegt, wenig Nachdenkens. Hat man hingegen ein Geldbeutel aus Zwiebelleder (wenn man in reinschaut kommen einem die Tränen) so gibt es genausowenig zu diskutieren, dann nimmt man halt die günstigeren Alternativen. 
Der Großteil der Bevölkerung wird indes zwischen den beschriebenen Extremen liegen und daher weitere Faktoren zu berücksichtigen haben. Folgende Faktoren sollten weiterhin Beachtung finden: Wofür benötige ich die Rolle, wie häufig nutze ich die Rolle.
Mit Verlaub, aber beim "normalen" Spinnfischen auf Forellen wird eine Rolle keinen Extrembelastungen ausgesetzt, hier kann man durchaus sparen. Beim Jerken, Pilken, Spinnfischen auf Mefos etc. wird man da schon etwas genauer auf die Qualität achten müssen. 
Mir hatte sich die Frage gestellt, als ich das erste mal auf die Malediven geflogen bin zum Popperfischen (M.E. auch eine Form des Spinnfischens). Die "alten Hasen" (zumeist mit viel Geld) waren klar in ihrem Urteil, Daiwa Saltiga oder Shimano Stella 10.000 FA, beide nicht unter 600 € in Deutschland zu bekommen. Für meinen Geldbeutel zu viel. Ich wußte zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch nicht, ob die Popperfischerei mir Spaß macht, gleichwohl wollte ich aber auch nicht das Risiko eingehen am zweiten Tag ohne Rolle dazustehen. Also habe ich einen Kompromiß gemacht und mich für die Tica Taurus entschieden, welche in der Mitte der Preisspanne anzusiedeln ist. 
Das Ergebnis bei billigeren Produkten war, daß sie nach 2 GT den Geist aufgegeben haben, daß ist dann wirklich keine Freude, insbesondere dann, wenn man einen teuren Urlaub macht und nicht die Möglichkeit findet neues Material ranzuschaffen.
Fazit: Die Entscheidung hängt von vielen Faktoren ab, jeder muß letztlich für sich entscheiden was er sich leisten kann und will! Ich wünsche allen Kollegen viel Glück bei der richtigen Entscheidung!  #6


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> |kopfkrat
> 
> Hm... die Red kenn ich, da sind die 4 ausführungen aber alle samt relativ klein.
> Glaube nicht das die für sone "mini" nen Powerhandle bauen.
> ...


 
du verstehst da glaube ich was nicht!!!!!!
Es geht nicht um die Power an sich sondern um das angenehme kurbeln mit solch einem Griff. Es ist egal was ich im süßwasser dreille (vom Waller vielleicht mal abgesehen) ich bräuchte dafür keinen Powerhandle! Die Taurus gibt es auch mit PH in der 100er Version und die nimmt man auf Barsch o.ä ;-)


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@ sailfish
sicher hast du recht!!!!!
Es geht hier auch nur darum aufzuzeigen dass eine günstigere Variante (hier die Arcs) mit den Flaggschiffen anderer Firmen durchaus mithalten können!!!!!!! Und wenn der ein oder andere Verbeserungsvorschlag von und durch uns für die Firma (in dem Fall Spro kommen), und diese Vorschläge umgesetzt werden können ohne die Preise erheblich aufstocken zu müssen dann ist das durchaus im Sinne des Erfinders und jeder Profitiert davon, ausser vielleicht die Firmen die dann überteuertes Tackle verkaufen. Ich werde mir dann kein Flaggschiff mehr kaufen sondern eine modifizierte Arc (alsw Beispiel) Vielleicht würden ja die anderen Firmen reagieren und dann die Preise senken!!!!


----------



## noose (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



Doch doch...

Ich vertsehe was Du meinst, dann musst Du es aber auch gleich sagen das es zum besseren Kurbeln gedacht ist.

Aber wenn es heist Powerhandle denke ich zuerst an sowas...
Und das kommt mir an der red doch n  bischen arg vor|supergri|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

ein "Power Handle" liegt halt angenehmer in der Hand. Das ist das einzig wünschenswerte das noch an den Arcs fehlt  #h 
Die red mit dem Metallkanuf sieht zwar optisch gut aus, für den Winter ist auch noch ein "Pariser" zum überziehen dabei, aber Rosenholz oder so und dann vertikal angebracht wär schon was feines #6


----------



## Cerfat (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hab ich im Blinkerforum zufällig gefunden, laß ich mal so stehn.

--------------------------------------------------------------- 
*Carp Gear hat folgendes geschrieben:*Also eine Karpfenrute beginnt glaub ich erst ab einer länge von 3,65m!!


Schade - eine meiner Karpfenrute ist nur 3,60m lang ....... dann muss ich sie wohl wegwerfen ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dabei war ich sooo zufrieden mit der Rute - hab wirklich gut gefangen mit der ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11975

-------------------------------------------------------------- 
Und @Sailfish hat das ganze schon genau beschrieben wie der Alltag aussieht.

Und meine Rolle hat nur 4 Kugellager, muß ich die jetzt auch wegwerfen ? Der geneigte Carpfreak fängt ja nicht unter 12 Kugellager an.

Nur, worauf das hier hinaus läuft und laufen soll ist schon richtig. Die Qualität die ich da für 50 Euro bekomme im Gegensatz zur 300 Euro Maschine die alle einfach nur Phantasiepreise haben so sollten die Hersteller wirklich auf den Boden der Tatsachen kommen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				Thilo (NRW) schrieb:
			
		

> stell' doch bitte mal Fotos von den zerlegten Rollen und Einzelteilen rein. Würde mich sehr interessieren.


Beim nächsten Mal, hab die doch schon wieder zu! 



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Also habe ich einen Kompromiß gemacht und mich für die Tica Taurus entschieden, welche in der Mitte der Preisspanne anzusiedeln ist.
> Das Ergebnis bei billigeren Produkten war, daß sie nach 2 GT den Geist aufgegeben haben, daß ist dann wirklich keine Freude, insbesondere dann, wenn man einen teuren Urlaub macht und nicht die Möglichkeit findet neues Material ranzuschaffen.


Da hast Du bei einer aufwendigen Urlaubsreise voll recht, der Rollenpreis ist da in gewissen Grenzen nur untergeordnet. Die Arcs & Co beginnen sich ja auch gerade erst richtig zu beweisen und sowas wie die Applause und BlueArc 7500/7550 sind zu neu als daß viele Erfahrunge vorliegen, wiewohl die wahrscheinlich mit einer Tica Taurus 8000er mithalten könnten. Wird sich eben noch genauer zeigen und dann kann man das auch unter einem Hunderter bekommen. 
Deine Tica lief jedenfalls nicht so präzise (spielfrei) wie die BlueArcs das machen! #6

@Cerfat:
Kugellager Anzahlen wieso? es gibt genau 3 Stellen wo Kugellager sitzen müssen, am Rotor und am Großrad/Antriebsrad rechts und links, der Rest ist mehr oder weniger nur Makulatur und Werbegag. Wie leicht und genau die Lager wirklich laufen ist damit doch überhaupt nicht gesagt :g


----------



## Schweißsocke (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Kugellager Anzahlen wieso? es gibt genau 3 Stellen wo Kugellager sitzen müssen, am Rotor und am Großrad/Antriebsrad rechts und links, der Rest ist mehr oder weniger nur Makulatur und Werbegag.



#6
Stimmt genau, allerdings sollte eine Rolle, die zum Spinnfischen verwendet wird, auch ein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen haben!


----------



## schwedenklausi (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

was passiert wenn ich die rolle zu spinnfischen auf hecht benutze (schwere wobler ) ?
schwedenklausi


----------



## noose (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				schwedenklausi schrieb:
			
		

> was passiert wenn ich die rolle zu spinnfischen auf hecht benutze (schwere wobler ) ?
> schwedenklausi



Ich glaube die Red Arc ist eher was für die leichte bis mittlere Angelei.
Meier meinung nach ist selbst das gröste Modell noch recht klein.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				noose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die Red Arc ist eher was für die leichte bis mittlere Angelei.
> Meier meinung nach ist selbst das gröste Modell noch recht klein.


 
nun dazu muß man wohl schwere Wobbler definieren!!!!!!!!!
Also 16er Zalt und dergleichen sowie 20er Urus sind kein Problem. Alles was größer ist fällt eh unter die Gewichtsklasse von Jerkbaits!!!!! Bei den Gewichten wird JEDE Stationäre mit der Zeit "gesprengt". Es sei denn ich fische eine stationäre wie sie beim Hochseeangeln od. ä. verwendet wird. Bei solchen Gewichten so ab 80gr Wobbler greife ich auf Multiausrüstung zurück!


----------



## noose (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Richtig,man muß definieren!     Das schwere Spinnangeln hat meiner meinung nach eher was mit der Grösse des verwendeten Wobblers, Jerk, etc... zu tun.  Da ich auch selber Wobbler baue (siehe thread &quot;Wobbler vom Besenstiel&quot kann ich sagen etwas von diesen Ködern zumindest halbwegs zu verstehen. So gibt es sinkende kleine Modelle die weitaus schwerer sein können  als grosse Schwimmwobbler.   Ich das Angeln mit diesen Köder aber doch noch zum mittleren Angeln einordne wofür die &quot;Reds&quot; bestens geeignet sind.  Andersrum aber die grossen leichten Schwimmwobbler (z.B Boddenangeln) ab so ca. 20 cm  nicht mehr mit dieser Rolle fischen würde.  Dafür gibt es &quot;echte 4000er&quot; Grössen   @ Rainer   Du schreibst &quot;alles was grösser ist fällt unter die  Gewichtsklasse von Jerkbaits&quot;  Hmm... Es gibt aber auch Barschjerks, die nicht viel größer sind als der kleine Finger und nur ein paar Gramm wiegen (siehe die von Falkfish Spöket).    Schade sonnst konnte ich immer noch Bilder reinstellen, hat sich die Software verschlechtert?


----------



## noose (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Was ist denn auf einmal mit der Forumssoftware los, das ist ja schlimm,keine absätze mehr keine Bilderlinks mehr...  Negativ.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hey noose,
wenn ich von jerbaits spreche, dann meine ich keine Barschjerks/wobbler wie die illecs Mokasin oder die mini Toppies, die 10er Slider o.ä. Mir ist durchaus klar dass es "kleine" Wobbler gibt die schwerer sind (Bauweise bedingt) als Große Köder. Letztendlich ist nicht das Gewicht entscheidend, beim Wurf ist die Rolle keiner Belastung ausgesetzt, sondern der Wiederstand im Wasser ist das entscheidende Kriterium, denn bei der Führung des Köders enstehen die Kräfte die auf die Rolle wirken 
Natürlich fallen unter den Begriff Jerks soviel Köder versch. Gewichtsklassen.  Ich rede aber vom Jerken und nicht vom "Twitchen" kleiner Köder! Ein 6,5 Zoll Buffaloe ist in meinen Augen ein Beispiel für einen Jerk ;-)

ja mit der Boardsoftware stimmt was nicht ist echt langsam :-(


----------



## noose (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hey Rainer  Ich glaube wir beide machen aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten...   Aber immer wenn du schreibst " wenn ich schreibe meine ich" dann kann ich doch nicht wissen was du gemeint hast. So wie schon beim Powerhandle konnte ich nicht wissen das du ihn lediglich wegem dem angenehmeren Angeln bevorzugen würdest.  Ich denke sofort an (und darum heisst er Power...)bessere Kraftreserve usw...  Und jetzt beim Jerk, woher soll ich wissen das DU wenn du von Jerks sprichts eben NUR die grossen meinst.   Ich denke da sofort auch an die kleinen.  Aber dafür ist das Board ja da, zum Austauschen und Anregen.  Gruss noose


----------



## noose (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

in der Software ist der Wurm drin  habe kein Bock alles in HTML  zu schreiben.  nix funzt mehr smilies, bilder ...


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hey Noose,
wir oder vielleicht nur ich? schreiben halt unsere Gedankengänge aus Faulheit nicht gleich komplett auf ;-)
dadurch wird halt, wie du so schön schreibst, ein richtiger Schuh draus und die Infos mehren sich von Antwort zu Antwort, so dass jeder alles nachvollziehen kann. ;-)
aber irgendwie kommen wir immer zum gleichen Ergebnis  ja die Software ist echt blöde 
also bis dann
Rainer ;-)


----------



## noose (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Wir sollten in die Politik wechseln!!!

  

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Also mal so zusammengefaßt:

Die Ryobis und xArcs sind sehr gut für mittelschweres Spinnfischen geeignet, egal ob Großzander, Hecht, Meerforelle oder Dorsch. #h 

Für Welse, Heilbutts, alle Arten Tiefseefischen und brutal schwere Köder usw. natürlich die falsche Größenklasse (1000-4000) |rolleyes

Die großen 7500er Modelle, die in etwa den Japan-Sizes 6000/8000 entsprechen, müssen sich erstmal bewähren bevor man sagen kann ob die eine Nr. größer mitspielen können, hab davon noch keine in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## rainer1962 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

jow Det,
so seh ich das auch
übrigens 4xSchwarz davon ein Rüde 3 Hündinnen am Dienstag zw. 1245 und 1600 Uhr angekommen 
warte noch auf Dein Anruf 

Q Noose
jow auf nach Berlin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens 4xSchwarz davon ein Rüde 3 Hündinnen am Dienstag zw. 1245 und 1600 Uhr angekommen


 |schild-g  zu den Babies! #6


----------



## Lucio (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hallo,

spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir eine Zauber/Red-Bluearc zu kaufen. Seit ihr denn sicher dass Red/Bluearc bis auf die Lager bzw Wormshaft/Slowgear identisch sind?
Ich hatte bisher nur die Red in der Hand und fand ua. die Bremse richtig gut. Auf den Fotos sieht die Bremse der Blue allerdings etwas anders aus.

Ich hab hier eigentlich alles gelesen, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden, obs´ne Red/Blue oder eine Zauber wird#c
Ich fische vom Ufer aus mit Wobblern/GuFis bis 45gr.

Das Design der Red gefällt mir irgendwie nicht, aber die Kurbel der Zauber macht auf den Fotos auch keinen guten Eindruck|uhoh:

Bin für alle Ratschläge dankbar, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden;+

 Ciao Lucio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Die Qual der Wahl. @Lucio: Die Bauteile der Familie sind schon sehr gleich, kann Dich beruhigen, auch die Blue-Bremse ist klasse.

Wenn man bei Spro auf die neuen Sachen linst, werden wohl noch mehr Farbvarianten rauskommen. Leider gibt es (immer noch) keine Umbaukits für Kurbeln (so Varianten LowK-Edelstahl, Gummi, Rosenholz, Powerhandle, Kurbelarm aus Alu-CNC oder alte Gußform, ...); sowas hätte ich gerne ab Werk, damit ich es nicht selber machen müßte. Der Kurbelknauf sauber schraubbar und das drauf was man haben will. 

*Hej, Ryobi, Spro, hört mich jemand!!! |wavey: nehme noch nicht mal Geld für den Beratervorschlag! Oder wird das erst erhört wenn man eine Kilo-EUR teure Marketingausarbeitung macht!?
*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. November 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Habe heute endlich mal (m)eine orginale Ryobi Zauber in die Finger bekommen. :g 
Die Farbe ist eher ein bischen bräunlich als blaugrau auf den Bildern, aber ganz dezent und ok, und 3 Spulen sind richtig Klasse. Die Schnellklappkurbel ist auch ganz nett.

Aber was anderes für alle potentiellen Interessenten:
Auf der Explosionszeichnung stehen auch technische Angaben, und da steht ein gewaltiger Unterschied: Die Modelle 1000 und 2000 haben eine Bremse ausgelegt für 2,5kg, die 3000 und 4000 eine Auslegung für 5kg. Dann ist für mich schon klar, daß nur die 3000+4000 benutzt werden und die 2000 gegenüber der 3000 sehr wenig Bremskraft aufbringen kann, also eine für sehr viel leichteres Fischen geeignete Rolle ist. Das mal so als klare Orientierungshilfe! #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. November 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hätte mal ne Frage ...
Wenn ihr nen Hänger habt der sich nicht lösen lässt , wo ihr also die Schnur durchreißen müsst wie macht ihr das ?
Bei meinen alten Rollen hab ich einfach Bügel zu und ziehen ...

Aber ich vermute fast sowas macht das WS Getriebe meiner neuen red nicht lange mit ...
Also wie reißt ihr die Schnur ab ?


----------



## Cerfat (12. November 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ganz einfach. Handtuch geholt, Schnur und Handtuch um die Hand, und ziehen, irgend ein Stück gibt dann nach. Der Gewaltakt mit Rute und Rolle bringt nichts.


----------



## Seebaer (12. November 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Schnur und Rolle festhalten und loslaufen - etwas gibt entweder nach oder reißt


----------



## rainer1962 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

ich halte die Spule fest, die Rute zeigt Richtung Hänger, damit dsie sich nicht biegt und gehe rückwärts, wenn vorhanden, ein Stock nehmen, die Schnur ein paarmal drumwickeln und dann kräftig ziehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Wenn ich abreißen muss,

Rute auf den Boden legen, Schnur (außerhalb des Spitzenringes) um einen Stock, Fischtöter oder ähnliches und dann anziehen. Meist reißt die Schnur dann am Wirbleknoten oder am Vorfach.

Alles andere kann der Spule und/oder der Rute, besonders der Rutenspitze (geflochtene !) und/oder dem Spitzenring schaden.
#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. November 2005)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Wenn irgend möglich nehme ich meinen "Fischbetäuber", handgeschnitzter polierter dickerer Knüppel für Krokodile - fast immer dabei  , und wickle die Schnur ein paar mal herum und dann das Ende zum Köder noch ein paar mal herumgedreht (Überschläge), und dann bequem ziehen. Wenn bei ein paar kg der Köder noch loskommt, kann man das wieder "abspulen" und weiterangeln, ansonsten (Abriss) kann man die tote Schnur da gleich draufspulen.

@Seebaer:
Nicht wahr, Angler und Schnurreste ...

@Kochtoppangler:
Ob WS oder Getrieberad (SG), solange Du nicht dabei drehst ist es dem sekundären Schnurverlegegetriebe ziemlich egal, belastet wird am meisten Bügel und Rücklaufsperrenlager, wobei man den Zug nicht übertreiben sollte - s.o.


----------



## camilos (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi Angeldet, hi an die anderen

interessante Analye, vielen Dank für die Infos. Meine Mitchell-Rolle habe ich so schlecht behandelt, dass sie langsam den Geist aufgibt, ein Ersatz muss her. Bevor ich mir sündteure UL-Mulitrollen oder eine Capricorn, Stella oder Taurus für die Forellenangelei in kleineren und mittleren Bächen mit Minigufis, Miniwobbler, Drop-Shot Montage zulege, würde ich mir gerne eine kleine Statio gönnen.

Nach Deinen Ausführungen stehen zur Auswahl:

Ryobi Zauber 1000
Ryobi Excia 1000
Ryobi Applause 1000 (import)
Tubertini Sirio 1000VI (deutlich preiswerter!!!)
Blue Arc 720
Red Arc 10200
Mitchell Rolle AVOCET AV-S 1000 NEU (noch ein Tick billiger als die Tuber)


Welche würdet Ihr vorziehen?

Bedingungen: leicht, gut für geflochtene und zur Not in der Lage, einen Hecht oder Zander Paroli zu bieten  

Die würde mit einer Skeletor 2,40 kombiniert werden, leichter will ich mit der Rute nicht gehen, da ich manchmal in starker Strömung angele.

Ich würde mich über eine Empfehlung freuen.

Merci im Voraus

CamiloS


----------



## kaulbarsch100 (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ich habe beim Spinnfischen immer einen alten Handschuh in der Tasche. Damit kann man prima Zander und Hechte schmerzfrei |supergri landen. Selbst ein Hänger kann bei geflochtener Schnur gelöst werden ohne dass die Schnur im Finger einschneidet.


----------



## biotoecus (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hänger:
also das Einfachste geht so: man wickelt die Schnur zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring vielleicht 5 - 6 Mal (doppelt) um die Rute, hält einen Finger zwischen Rute und Schnur, um die Wicklungen zu halten, und geht mit flacher Rute rückwärts, bis etwas nachgibt. Dann Finger raus und (mit oder ohne Köder) einkurbeln. Dabei muss man aufpassen, dass die Schnur nicht an der Hakenöse hängenbleibt. Das ist aber auch der einzigste Nachteil. Die Erfahrung zeigt schnell, wieviel Wicklungen man braucht, damit es der Finger aushält. Und wenn es der Finger aushält, hält es die Rolle auch aus.
Gruß biotoecus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@camilos
In der Reihenfolge würde ich mir die angucken:
1. Red Arc 10200, wenn man die Farbe (in Reality!) mag, dann ist das einfach top!
2. Ryobi Zauber 2000, wenn man eher klassisches Design mag
3. Blue Arc 720, wenn man etwas sparen möchte ohne wirklich etwas einzubüssen.

alle in den 2er Größen, da sich die 1er im Gewicht nicht wirklich unterscheidet.


----------



## camilos (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi Angeldet,
hi an die anderen,

um die Auswahl etwas zu beschränken, habe ich folgende Sachen gefunden:

Tica Libra 2500

Red Arc 10200

Ryobi Zauber 2000

Alle ungefähr die selbe Preisklasse, zu welcher würdet Ihr tendieren, um sie mit einer Skeletor 2,40 zu kombinieren?

Thanks

CamiloS


----------



## käptn iglo (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

gefühlsmäßig zur tica , bin aber auch zugegebenermaßen ein kleiner markenfetischist der sich dafür nur alle zwei jahre ne neue rolle zulegt aber dann auch ein wenig mehr ausgibt. ich träum ja immer noch von einer stella, seitdem ich bei ner kleinen angeltour mit nem bekannten für 2h seine stella mit ner lesath rute fischen durfte( hab zwar nur nen kleinen barsch gespinnert) bin ich leicht angefixt von so einem high end shit:k.
muss mal schauen ob dieses jahr nach dem urlaub noch etwas schwarzgeld in der kasse ist :q


----------



## rainer1962 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

also ich habe die Libra (allerdings 4000er) bin eigentlich recht zufrieden, wenn ich mir jetzt eine holen würde, ich würde die Red holen, die hat nirgends Spiel und nichts klappert, die Zauber kenn ich nicht. Bei Tica Taurus, hat die Kurbel nach einer halben Saison Spiel bekommen.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

p.s die Red ist auch ca 10gr leichter und ca 10€ günstiger!


----------



## camilos (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@ Rainer,

Danke, interessante Info.

Alles deutet darauf hin, dass es eine Red sein wird.

Quellen? Ebay oder gibbet es einen Laden, wo man die günstiger bekommt?

Grüße

CamiloS


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Die Libra ist keine Alugehäuserolle (laut Tica data), nur die Taurus. Von daher eine Klasse tiefer, was Stabilität und Laufpräzision betrifft. 

Zwischen Zauber und RedArc gibt es eigentlich nur eine Frage: Mag man die rote Farbe :k :l oder träumt man eher von einer TwinPower-F  
(meiner Meinung nach die bisher beste und schönste Shimano-Rolle). Eine Zauber mit CNC+Holzkurbelgriff ist praktisch eine solche. Die Kurbeln sind auch so eine Geschmacksfrage. Wäre mal interessant, wie gut man die als Ersatzteil nachbekommt. |rolleyes  Zeit zum Basteln müßte man haben ...

Die Zauber sieht z.B. mit der Kurbel der BlueArc8 nochmal so gut aus.
Die Rote sieht halt emotional ganz anders aus. Ich finde beide klasse und habe die natürlich auch |supergri 
Selbst die silbernen BlueArcs sehen fein aus, aber nicht so schön wie eine RedArc oder klassisch Titanmäßig wie die Zauber. Ich glaube, ich muß doch langsam mal ein paar richtige Fotos machen, die meisten Bilder sind vieeeel zu schlecht um die Juwelen richtig zum funkeln zu bringen :l 

Es ist auch ein feiner Gedanke, eine Rolle mehrmals zu haben, aber in anderem Outfit. Mit der roten, titanfarbenen und silbernen habe ich das - gleiche Rolle - anderes Aussehen. Kommt man nicht mit durcheinander bei ansonsten gleichen Ruten!  

@camilos: Boardpartner Gummitanke ist wohl die primary source (Versand) für Rote! Andere haben manchmal auch Angebote sub 70 EUR

@käptn iglo: ich glaube, du mußt auch mal eine eingelaufene Arc in die Hände bekommen. Ich war Shimano-Rollen Fetischist, aber die Arc hat mich Ende Mai'05 restlos überzeugt, daß hier mehr für weniger drin ist!


----------



## rainer1962 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ich kann Det nur zustimmen, wenn die Arcs mal eingelaufen sind, echt klasse zu dem Preis. Ich weiß und gebs ja zu hab mittlerweile so etliches an hochwertigen Rollen nachgekauft einfach nur (und haltet mich bitte jetzt nicht für blöde oder so) um zu sehen wie die alle laufen und welche Stärken/Schwächen sie haben. Vom PL her find ich die Arcs absolut spitze, was den Kurbelgriff angeht bei der Red, sicher ein Holzknauf oder so wäre nicht schlecht aber wider erwarten liegt der Metallknubbel klasse in der Hand, und fürs kalte gibts extra in Pariser dazu


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß und gebs ja zu hab mittlerweile so etliches an hochwertigen Rollen nachgekauft einfach nur (und haltet mich bitte jetzt nicht für blöde oder so) um zu sehen wie die alle laufen und welche Stärken/Schwächen sie haben.


Ganz bestimmt nicht! #6 :q 
Bei mir häufen sich inzwischen auch Rollen, aber es macht mir einfach zu viel Spaß mir anzugucken und zu fühlen was so produziert wird, und alles was mir irgendwie gefällt bleibt auch gebunkert. Und immer wieder mal was probiert. Das hat nicht mal direkt was mit dem Fischen an sich oder sinnvollen Einsatz zu tun, ich stell mir sowas auch in die Vitrine (demnächst hoffentlich wieder :k )


----------



## ForellenMike (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ich habe - angeregt durch diesen Thread - begonnen, mich für die Rollen zu interessieren, um die es hier geht. Meine Augen fielen vor Allem auf die Blue Arc 7x0, wegen des Kurbelgriffs (meine Finger mögen die T-förmigen Klötze nicht so..) und weil die die geringste Anzahl Kugellager haben.
Leider tritt auch bei Ryobi/Spro das Problem auf, dass zwar die aussageschwache Getriebeübersetzung angegeben wird, nicht aber, was ich wirklich wissen will: wie groß ist der Einzug?  (Ich HASSE es!!!)
Daher hier mal die Frage an die Experten: kennt jemand eine Tabelle mit den Einzugswerten der Rollen?

Mike


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@ForellenMike
Ich kann Dir später mal die genauen Spulendurchmesserdaten geben, allerdings nur die der 3er und 4er Größe. Also den Kerndurchmesser der Spule und den Spulenranddurchmesser. Dann kann man sich den genau ausrechnen, von min.-max.  Ob du auf 0.5mm, 1mm oder 2mm vollspulst ist sowieso sehr individuell.

@all:
kann jemand als Besitzer einer 1er oder 2er Rolle das mal für die kleinen auch machen und hier hereinstellen? #h


----------



## plattform7 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> @all:
> kann jemand als Besitzer einer 1er oder 2er Rolle das mal für die kleinen auch machen und hier hereinstellen? #h


 
Hab leider auch nur die 10300 und die 10401


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Nun denn, hier jedenfalls mal die Daten der großen beiden:


```
Spule   Durchmesser             Einzug
        Min     Max     Über.   Min     Max
        1/10mm  1/10mm          cm/U    cm/U
No. 3   331     478     5,2     54      78
No. 4   333     502     5,2     54      82
No. 4 M 435     499     5,2     71      82
```

Die 4er Spule ist doch größer als sie aussieht, klasse Tarnung!


----------



## ForellenMike (4. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@AngelDet
Danke für die Daten. 

@all
[GRUMMEL] Mal ehrlich, findet ihr nicht auch, dass die Werte für den Einzug (oder den Spulendurchmesser an der Wurfkante) IMMER angegeben gehören? Das ist doch wohl ein wichtigeres Kriterium als die Übersetzung Schnurfangbügel/Kurbel. Außerdem lässt es sich selbst bei "begrapschen" im Laden nicht so leicht ausmachen. [/GRUMMEL]

ForellenMike


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd denn demnächst mal einen Übersichtsstammbaum anfertigen, damit niemand die Übersicht bei diesen vielen Modellen der Familie verliert!  :g  :q



Zeit für Stammbaum: :g 

Ryobi Applause     1000,2000,3000,4000  (=Größe 1--4)
(SG-Verlegung, silber, Klappkurbel, Spule 1-Lochr., breite Goldkante)

Ryobi Applause Big  6000,8000  (=Größe 6--8)
(SG-Verlegung, silber, Klappkurbel, Spule 1-Lochr., breite Goldkante)

Ryobi Zauber       1000,2000,3000,4000  (=Größe 1--4)
(WS-Verlegung, tit.grau, Klappkurbel, Spule 2-Lochr., schmale Goldkante (Abdeckg.))

Spro Blue Arc 7x0 S/G    (based Ryobi Applause)
(SG-Verlegung, silber, CNC-Kurbel, Spule 2-Lochr., breite Goldkante)
http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149

Spro Blue Arc 75x0 S/G   (based Ryobi Applause Big)
(SG-Verlegung, silber, CNC-Kurbel, Spule 2-Lochr., breite Goldkante)
http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149

Spro Blue Arc 8x00 S/G   (based Ryobi Applause)
(SG-Verlegung, silber, CNC-Kurbel Met.-Knauf, Spule 2-Lochr., breite Goldkante)
http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149

Spro Blue Arc 9x0 W/S    (based Ryobi Zauber)  
(WS-Verlegung, silber, CNC-Kurbel, Spule 2-Lochr., schmale Goldkante (Abdeckg.))
http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149

Spro Red  Arc 10x00 W/S  (based Ryobi Zauber)  
(WS-Verlegung, rot, CNC-Kurbel Met.-Knauf, Spule 2-Lochr., schmale Rotkante (Abdeckg.))
http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=149

Grauvell Targa ZF      (based Ryobi Applause)
(SG-Verlegung, silber, Klappkurbel, Spule 1-Lochr., breite Goldkante)
http://grauvell.de/reelstargazf.htm 

Grauvell Excel ZF      (based Ryobi Zauber)
(WS-Verlegung, tit.grau, Klappkurbel, Spule 2-Lochr., schmale Goldkante (Abdeckg.))
http://grauvell.de/reelsexcelzf.htm 

Tubertini New Applause  (based Ryobi Applause)
(SG-Verlegung, silber, Klappkurbel, Spule 1-Lochr., breite Goldkante)
http://www.tubertini.it/MManuali_1.htm 

Tubertini New Applause Big  (based Ryobi Applause Big)
(SG-Verlegung, silber, Klappkurbel, Spule 1-Lochr., breite Goldkante)
http://www.tubertini.it/MManuali_2.htm 

Tubertini Zauber       (based Ryobi Zauber)               
(WS-Verlegung, tit.grau, Klappkurbel, Spule 2-Lochr., schmale Goldkante (Abdeckg.))
http://www.tubertini.it/MManuali_3.htm

Ryobi Excia MX         (based Ryobi Zauber, in Details geändertes Design)
(WS-Verlegung, hellgrau(?), Klappkurbel anders, Spule keine Lochr., schmale Goldkante (Abdeckg.))


_Wer weitere Daten und Verbesserungen hat - her damit! |wavey: _


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Kannste nich noch eben die Preise (unverbindlich), sowie die Bewertungen der User hier zusammenstellen für die einzelnen Modelle??? :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste nich noch eben die Preise (unverbindlich), sowie die Bewertungen der User hier zusammenstellen für die einzelnen Modelle??? :q


Bei den Preisen ist das recht einfach: Preislage 50--90 EUR; da tun sich zwei Boardies als Anbieter sozusagen als Referenz hervor (gummitanke,angler505), wobei ich sicherlich nicht alle Anbieter kenne. Will da auch nichts Einseitiges irgendwie zu sagen, könnte mißverstanden werden, gelle? :g 

Die  Bewertungen der User sammeln wir ja hier fleißig, wenn auch noch unvollständig und langzeitig erst ab Anf.2005. Große Probleme sind eben nicht bekannt und eigentlich sind alle sehr begeistert. Das sind im Detail 49 verschiedene Rollen basierend auf 10 (oder 14) Grundtypen, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe 

Ich kann hier erstmal nur zu sagen: Die Unterschiede sind recht gering, das ist alles eine große Rollen-Familie und man hat die Freiheit den Geschmack entscheiden zu lassen, ohne sich Qualitätsdünkel etc. anzutun. Das finde ich Spitze #6 #6 #6 , und ich mag es nicht, immer die gleiche Rolle an meinen Ruten zu haben, sondern sozusagen die anders verkleidete Schwester! :m


----------



## Huchenfreak (7. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@Angeldet: Hätte eine Frage gehört Ryobi zu Penn oder wie ist da der Zusammenhang? Weil die in den Katalogen oft neben-nacheinander abgebildet sind?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				Huchenfreak schrieb:
			
		

> @Angeldet: Hätte eine Frage gehört Ryobi zu Penn oder wie ist da der Zusammenhang? Weil die in den Katalogen oft neben-nacheinander abgebildet sind?


Also Penn.de/WFT hat wohl einfach für Ryobi den Vertrieb dieser Produkte (Applause, Zauber) übernommen und bietet die neben ihren Rollen (Slammer,SpinfisherSS) an. Ryobi hatte das früher (vor ca. 10 Jahren) schon mal mit Cormoran zusammen probiert. Wer weiß genaueres? |wavey:
Also Ryobi ist so groß, daß die Penn wohl um ein mehrfaches einkaufen könnten. 

Ist für mich auch logisch nachvollziehbar - Stichwort "Produktportfolio", da Penn keine so kleinen Spinnrollen in der Alubauart hat und wohl auch nicht sinnvoll so nachbauen könnte wie Ryobi die jetzt anbietet (sowohl selber als auch sowas wie "OEM-Ware" für Spro, Tubertini, Grauvell s.o.)

Zu PENN schau auch mal hier:
http://www.angeltreff.org/firmen/penn.html
Feine Beschreibung, gefällt mir, auch die Erklärung zu WFT ist hier hilfreich. Besonders der eine Satz ist klasse:
"PENN ändert Teile und Produkte nur dann, wenn sich durch die Änderung ein Produktvorteil für den Angler ergibt - aber nie um des reinen Änderns willen." Das sollten sich die Shimanoski's u.a. mal 3mal täglich morgens-mittags-abends um die Ohren klatschen |smash:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich muß doch langsam mal ein paar richtige Fotos machen, die meisten Bilder sind vieeeel zu schlecht um die Juwelen richtig zum funkeln zu bringen :l


... und hier mal ein paar Bilder der RedArc (10400), um den Farbeindruck ein wenig rüber zu bringen. Habe heute noch über 150 andere spielerische Bilder mit den Rollen gemacht, mal sehen wie ich das "verwursten" kann. :m


----------



## Breamhunter (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Muß mich hier mal einklinken. Ich brauche eine neue Spinnrolle. Denke mal es wird eine BlueArc 940. Jetzt benötige ich auch noch eine Matchrolle. Die 940 gibt es ja auch als Matchversion. Zwei Fragen:1. Paßt die Matchspule auch auf die "normale" Rolle. 2. Konnte zwischen der normalen und der Match keinen Unterschied erkennen#c. Siehe hier: http://www.catch-company.de/index.htm?rollen_stationaerrollen_spro_spro_bluearc_7000.htm
Der Link geht immer nur auf die 7000er. Ist aber bei der 9000 das gleiche.
Kann jemand helfen#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ... und hier mal ein paar Bilder der RedArc (10400), um den Farbeindruck ein wenig rüber zu bringen. Habe heute noch über 150 andere spielerische Bilder mit den Rollen gemacht, mal sehen wie ich das "verwursten" kann. :m


...legger Röllche


----------



## KHof (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hallo Breamhunter!

Die Matchspule passt auf die normale Rolle, bei einer 10401 ist eine normale Spule und eine flache Matchspule dabei.
Die Bremse ist aber bei der flachen Spule so gestrickt, daß du mit einer achter oder zehner Schnur Probleme bekommst (zwar ruckfrei aber recht stramm). Etwas stärker sollte es schon sein.

Klaus


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Matchversion und Normale version sind Baugleich , nur das bei der Match eine Matchspule dabei ist ...
Also ich hab auch die Matchversion der Red Arc , würde die Rolle aber zum Fischen mit dünnen Schnüren nicht so wirklich empfehlen , die Bremse ist glaub ich eher für etwas gröberes material ausgelegt .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Die Bremse der 3/4er Größe ist schon sehr gleichmäßig und konstant.
Wer mit wirklich dünnen Schnüren und Bremskräften bei ~1kg angeln will (UL-Spin,UL-Match), sollte dazu die richtige nur halb so starke Bremse der 2er Rollengröße nehmen. Leider gibts dazu (noch?) keine flache Matchspule, also Unterwickeln. #c


----------



## bennie (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

die red arc 10300 und 10400 haben doch das selbe gehäuse oder?


----------



## plattform7 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> die red arc 10300 und 10400 haben doch das selbe gehäuse oder?


 
So ist es, nur die Spulenfassungen sind unterschiedlich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Interessante Tabelle auch über die großen Rollen (=Spro 7x0/75x0)


```
Name            Bremskraft  Line capacity (lb-yds)  Gewicht
Applause 1000   2.5kg       6-140  8-110   12-70    280g    
Applause 2000   2.5kg       8-165  12-110  16-75    280g    
Applause 3000   5kg         8-220  12-165  16-110   310g
Applause 4000   5kg         12-220 16-165  20-120   320g
Applause 6000   10kg        16-275 20-220  22-165   580g
Applause 8000   10kg        22-250 25-220  30-175   595g
```

Die Spulen der 3er und 4er Rollen lassen sich übrigens nicht auf der andern Rollengröße verwenden, die schleifen nämlich leicht, weil der Rotor der 3er auch enger ist.


----------



## Darry (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spulen der 3er und 4er Rollen lassen sich übrigens nicht auf der andern Rollengröße verwenden, die schleifen nämlich leicht, weil der Rotor der 3er auch enger ist.


 
Das kann ich bestätigen, habe das mit den 9300 und 9400-Spulen der Blue Arcs versucht - is nicht wirklich gut


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Also wie man sich täuschen kann! :q :q (ich mich auch, wenn auch nur um einige hunderter Grämmer)

Die RedArc 10401 M ist definitiv auch für (UL-) leichtes Matchen geeignet.
Volle Spule mit 0,20er Mono und meine Federwaage: ab 200g = 0,2kg wird locker sauber gebremst. Und mit DER Bremskraftgröße braucht man die Bremse an sich nicht mal. 

Also neue Erkenntnis: Die ist eine Superrolle auch fürs Angeln mit ganz feiner Schnur und wird demnächst meine Karpfen-Match/Floater bevölkern. :g

Achso: Die Matchspule ist innen hohl und hat eine Plastikaufnahme. Wiegt mit 55g auch weniger als die 62g der Standard, was mit der reduzierten Schnurfassung einige Zehnergramm an Ersparnis bringen dürfte. Nur mit starkem Geflecht würde ich die nicht belasten.


----------



## Rotauge (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Das ist ja ein sehr interessanter Thread hier :m 

Die Spro 10400 RedArc gefällt mir sehr gut, will sie zum Spinnen auf Hecht und Zander einsetzen. Mit was für einer Geflochtenen fischt ihr denn? 
Gebt einem alten Friedfischangler mal ein paar Tips


----------



## rainer1962 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

solange du von Fireline whiplash die Finger lässt kannste eigentl. nicht viel falsch machen ;-)
ohne flachs, sicher einige schwören auf obige Schnüre, ich mag sie überhaupt nicht. Ich denke Power Pro, Cormoran Zoom 7, stroft, Ron Thomson Dynacable, spiderwire stealth, Dega Titanit, Tuff xp, nur um einige zu nennen mit denen machste gar nichts falsch. Jede hat da ein paar Vor und Nachteile ;-) Tragkraft der Schnur so um die 8 kg.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

guckst du auch hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65243
und hier http://people.freenet.de/walk.freenet.de/index.html


----------



## Sersh (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Nabend!
Das mit den Bremskraftangaben zur Applause ist ja echt mal interessant!
Da ich auf der Suche nach einer Stationärrolle zum Wallerspinnen bin, würden mich auch mal ein paar Vergleichswerte zur Bremskraft anderer Rollen interessieren (die 10KG der 6000er sind zwar nicht schlecht,aber die ist mir eigentlich zu groß und zu schwer für meine Harrison VT). 
Hat von euch vielleicht einer weitere Werte bzw. wo kann man sowas nachschaun? 

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## plattform7 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu diesen Bremskraftangaben... Was drücken die un genau aus? Ich habe mal hier im Forum gelesen, dass man z.B. die 10400 nicht zum Matchfischen nehmen sollte, weil sie eben höhere Angaben hat, nun hat AngelDet das ja widerlegt... Ich meine ich kann doch jede vernunftige Rolle in ihrer Bremswirkung so einstellen, dass sie auch bei kleineren Fischen bei Bedarf ´Schnur gibt (fast aufdrehen die Bremse von mir aus). 

Was drücken diese Angaben nun aus? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Die Angaben 2,5 - 5 - 10kg stammen von Ryobi und drücken die "Max Drag Power" aus, also die Bremskraft wo die Rolle noch 100% bremst. Knallt man weiter zu wirds dann sehr ruckelig. Als weitere Indiz für die Rollen taugen auch die lbs Angaben der Schnur, das sichert der Hersteller nämlich auch zu, daß es die Rolle verträgt. Also 30 lbs bei der großen Applause =~15kg.

Die Grundlage für das "Gerücht"  , daß die Bremse der 10400 zu stark für dünne Schnüre sei, kommt eben daher, daß sich diese Bremse sehr stramm anfühlt und sehr viel Bremskraft gleich beim andrehen bringt. :g Ist man ja so von anderen Rollen gewohnt, daß man etwas festdrehen muß.
Man kann aber ohne locker zu werden den Bremsknopf auch noch ordentlich zurückdrehen und dann wird's ganz butterweich, dei Federklemmkonstruktion hält das fein in Position. 
Die kleinen Rollen der 1/2er Größe sind also wirklich was für das leichte Forellen und Barsch Gerät.

Für eine leichte oder mittlere Spinnrute wie die mittlere Hechtklasse (bis -70g) sollte man eine 3er oder 4er nehmen, mit 300g balanciert das gut. Ich kann mir auch schlecht vorstellen, daß da selbst ein Welsfänger mit viel mehr als 4kg auf Dauer bremst, das ist nämlich richtig ordentlich Zug und selbst mit einer schweren Rute/Rolle schon was. Das muß ein normaler Rollenhalter erstmal aushalten.
Die großen Rollen der über 500g Klasse passen eher an die schweren Ruten ab WG 100-200g , das was man früher mal als richtige Pilkrute oder Großhechtrute kannte.

Bremskraftangaben findet man eher im US-Vertriebsraum. Wie auch die oft vermißten Schnureinzugsangaben. 
Die größeren TwinPower wie die 4000FA sind z.B. mit 6kg angegeben. Bei Daiwa auf den Seiten findet man auch was, hatte ich zur 'Daiwa Sprinter' gelinkt. Für eine superstabile Stationärrolle kann man etwa empfohlene Schnüre bis 40 lbs (=~20kg) finden, bei ~10kg Bremsen (oder auch vorher) ist eigentlich mit Sinnvoll Schluß wegen des Hebels der Stationären durch den Rollenfuß. Ohne sehr schwere Ruten der entsprechenden lbs-Klasse wird das sowie nichts mehr da dann noch einen Fisch zu dirigieren und die haben auch keine normalen DPS-Rollenhalter mehr.  

Für eine VT 30-75g reicht die 4er RedArc o.a. dicke aus, das paßte auch noch eine Stärke weiter für die Ruten mit dem normalen Spinnrutenaufbau. Wenn es wirklich schwere Sachen an der Rute zu bewegen gibt, täte ich auf die Applause 4 oder die Spro 8400 ausweichen, da kann man auch eher mal einholen/zerren.


----------



## plattform7 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Danke, AngelDet, nun bin ich schlauer... Wie immer eine sehr informative Beschreibung von dir #6


----------



## Sersh (11. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Auch von mir schonmal danke AngelDet!

Allerdings habe ich nicht vor mit einer 30-75g-WG-Rute auf Wels zu angeln - meine VT hat immerhin 75-150g WG.
Wenn ich die Aussagen richtig gedeutet habe scheinen aber auch die 5KG max. Bremskraft auszureichen, denn diese Angabe sag mir ja noch nicht, welche Kraft ich wirklich aufbringen kann wenn ich die Bremse zuknalle. 
In diesem Fall wird es dann wohl eher auf die allgemeine Belastbarkeit der Rolle ankommen (Rollenfuss, Achse, etc.)!
Wichtig ist mir weiterhin, dass die Bremse nicht schon beim Wurf großer GuFis Schnur gibt und mir dabei die Fingerkuppe abschneidet!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi @Sersh, aus der Region! #h 



			
				Sersh schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings habe ich nicht vor mit einer 30-75g-WG-Rute auf Wels zu angeln - meine VT hat immerhin 75-150g WG.


klaro, wäre ja auch wahrlich nicht so die richtige Klasse. 
Diese VT habe ich leider |rolleyes nicht, schätze aber mal daß die schon ein etwas derberer Stock sein dürfte und dann würde ja auch die große Applause resp. Spro-75 gut zu passen. Bei meiner schätzungsweise vergleichbaren Ultraspinn ist das mit einer 500g Rolle gut ausgewogen bei schweren Ködern. Eine 400g Rolle zwischen 310 und 550g gibt es von diesen Typen ja leider nicht, was für die optimale Balancierung von verschiedenen Ruten schade ist.



			
				Sersh schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Aussagen richtig gedeutet habe scheinen aber auch die 5KG max. Bremskraft auszureichen, denn diese Angabe sag mir ja noch nicht, welche Kraft ich wirklich aufbringen kann wenn ich die Bremse zuknalle.
> In diesem Fall wird es dann wohl eher auf die allgemeine Belastbarkeit der Rolle ankommen (Rollenfuss, Achse, etc.)!


Ryobi empfiehlt immerhin bei der 3er Größe bis 16 lbs Schnur was ja als solche Angabe ernst gemeinte Kraft ist. Das liegt sogar einen Tick höher als bei den 4er Daiwa. Schwach ist das nun nicht, denn das hieße einen 15Pfd Karpfen wie ein Rotauge rauszuppen   Wenn man mit der einen Hand Rollenfuß und der anderen das Rollengehäuse unten hält sowie die Rute in Schnurzugrichtung entlastet - wieviel Kilo da noch drin wären? #c 



			
				Sersh schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist mir weiterhin, dass die Bremse nicht schon beim Wurf großer GuFis Schnur gibt und mir dabei die Fingerkuppe abschneidet!


Bei der feinen Einstellbarkeit dieser Rollenbremsen sollte das kein Problem sein und selber verstellen tut die sich auf keinen Fall. 
Ich stelle bei meinen Stipp& Matchruten die Rolle sehr gerne per Federwaage vorm Angeln ein und Prüfe dann nochmal die gesamte Montage ab Haken wenn Große zu erwarten sind. 
Das dürfte beim Spinnen mit möglichst feinem Gerät auf "große Dinger" auch immer eine gute Idee sein, so eine bestimmte default-Bremskraft ausreichend für sicheren Wurf und Anschlag.

.. und schön, daß euch der Thread gefällt ! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

So, jetzt wurde die Zauber-Familie auch von Penn "geadelt" 
Noch 4 Clones mehr.

Penn Affinity™ Spinning Reel 
http://www.pennreels.com/01_products/reels/spinning/07_af/af_series.htm

Die große Spro 7500 (alias Applause 6000/8000) hab ich inzwischen auch mal intensiv begutachtet, das ist eine 583g Kranwinde mit einer 5mm Stahlachse, dürfte natürlich ruhig auch noch dicker sein  .

Die 3er und 4er Arcs/Zauber haben eine 4,5mm Stahlachse, was für die Rollengröße wirklich sehr ordentlich ist.


----------



## rainer1962 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

die sieht echt gut aus und vor allem ist sie auch noch in einem guten Gewichtsrahmen sprich leicht mit 317gr. gerade mal 7gr schwerer als die 4000er Red und 22gr schwerer als die 4000er Stella. Würde mich schon reizen das Teil ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Schau mal, ich hab schon eine! :g 

Irgendwie hatte ich da wohl die gleiche Idee wie die Penn-Leute |rolleyes  (Fotos vor gut 2 Wochen)
und die rot-verbesserte Variante sieht eigentlich noch besser aus |supergri
und die dritte ist mein Favorit! #6


----------



## koljade (28. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

|wavey: Hallo #h
Ich bin schwer am grübeln|rolleyes und kann mich nicht entscheiden
zwischen BlueArc ,Ryobi Zauber oder Ryobi Excia, wobei da der einzige Untesschied zu Zauber die Übersetzung ist oder?#c Kann mir geholfen werden?#q Danke!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Ziegenbein (28. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Mein Tipp nimm entweder die BlueArc oder die Zauber

Ich persönlich habe mich für die BlueArc entschieden, werde aber warscheinlich noch ne Zauber dazu kaufen. 
Super Rollen alle beide, machst echt nix verkehrt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Nochmal eine Liste der gleichartigen Rollen, wo man nach Lust und Laune (=persönlichem Geschmack) :k sich eine aussuchen kann, Hauptunterschiede sind die Farben und die Kurbel (CNC vs. Klappkurbel). 
Die Kurbeln kann man leicht tauschen, die Farben eher nicht.  
Die Kurbelknäufe könnten die Ryobi Leuts mal dringend abschraub- und wechselbar machen!!!! ;+ #h 

_Hey Dear Ryobi Engineers #h,
make the handle knobs on the handle assembly of the Zauber-Reels screwable and we fanatic fisherman will be glad! #6 
_

Wormshaft-Schnurverleger gleicher Art (der Größen 1-4):
- Ryobi Zauber
- Spro Blue-Arc-9  (<-gibt 3 BlueArc-Typen)  
- Spro Red-Arc-10       
- Grauvell Excel ZF 
- Tubertini Zauber
- Penn Affinity
(leicht geändert)
- Ryobi Excia MX
- Byron Alice

Tellerrad-Schnurverleger gleicher Art (der Größen 1-4):
- Ryobi Applause   
- Spro Blue-Arc-7 (<-gibt 3 BlueArc-Typen)
- Spro Blue-Arc-8 (<-gibt 3 BlueArc-Typen)
- Grauvell Targa ZF              
- Tubertini New Applause


----------



## koljade (29. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Also Ryobi Zauber 4000|kopfkrat ,aber wo ist die am günstigsten?Händlermässig ist hier am Ort :v.
Danke!!!#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Wo die im Moment am günstigsten ist? |kopfkrat mußt Du schon immer aktuell suchen wenn es auf die letzten 5 EUR ankommen sollte, also mal die (aktuell) 31 Boardpartnerhändlerlinks abklappern unter Rollen usw. 

So die Größenordnung 90-95 EUR ist für die Zauber mit 2 Zusatzspulen ganz ok, die Red und Blue9 so 10-15 EUR drunter. Um die 5 EUR ungenau, weil wenn's z.B. ausverkauft ist, mußte zwangsläufig auch mal das etwas teurere Angebot nehmen. Das noch günstigere ist ja genau deswegen günstiger, damit es schnell weg ist. 

Ich hab meine Zauber von angler505, auch Boardie, auch bei ebay. Leider sind einige gute Anbieter ja immer noch keine Boardpartner - was die Hinweise und Wertung erschwert - kommt aber vielleicht noch , obwohl die Information und Kaufberatung durch solche Foren wie das AB mit Sicherheit *drastisch* zunimmt, denn wer sich nicht vorher informiert und entsprechend selektiert ist an sich schön blöd, schmeißt meist viel Geld verkehrt zum Fenster raus und ist in Folge sogar noch schwer unzufrieden :r , also klassischer Doppel-K.O. :g 

In Zeiten immer knapper werdenden Geldes im Portemonnaie, immer härteren (globalen) Marktkämpfen der Anbieter und Händler und damit zwangsläufig viel Schrott oder überteuertes im Angebot kann man nur durch gute Information zu einem befriedigenden Kauf bzw. überhaupt Wunschgerät kommen. Dafür liebe ich das AB, denn keiner weiß alles!


----------



## Breamhunter (12. April 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ich habe nun auch meine Blue 940. :q  Habt ihr ja nicht zuviel versprochen. Bei den ersten Trockendrehversuchen macht sie einen phänomenalen Eindruck. (Paßt sogar an meine UBS |uhoh: ) Ich habe hier schonmal irgendwas von den beigelegten Plastikscheiben gelesen. Bin aber zu faul alles nochmal durchzuwühlen. Hatte doch irgendwas mit der Schnurfüllung zu tun. #c Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. April 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Bei der 4er Matchversion gibt es eine dicke Scheibe auf der Rolle und 2 hauchdünne im Beutel. Die dicke paßt zur Matchspule ausgelegt für sehr dünne Schnüre. 

Wenn Deine 940 mit normaler Spule geliefert wurde, sollte auch die passende Scheibendicke darunter sein. Sofern normale mittlere Schnurstärken verwendet werden, braucht man auch nichts zu verändern. Man kann mit diesen Scheiben die Wickelkontur gen Vorderkante oder Hinterkante verschieben, wenn zu schräg aufgewickelt wurde. Wie immer im Leben heißt es im Zweifelsfall austesten. Die Logik ist einfach: Die Spule muß mehr dahin auf der Achse verschoben werden, wo der Kantenwulst auftritt, und die Scheibendicke macht es.

Und hier nochmal ein wichtiger Tip für alle Arc-Alt- und Neubesitzer:

Die Bügeldrehschrauben, die von innen her im Rotor geschraubt sind und die beiden Achsen für den Bügel bilden, sind bei etlichen Spro Arcs und mit zunehmender Tendenz bei den neuen Serien nicht fest genug angezogen. 

Das ist schon ärgerlich weil das den Ruf der Rolle etwas am versauen ist (vor allem wenn man dieses nicht weiß), aber die Abhilfe ist zum Glück leicht: Spule in tiefste Stellung drehen (mit kürzester herausstehender Achse), Spule abschrauben und abnehmen, und die beiden sehr schmalen Schraubenköpfe mit einem kleinen Schlitzschraubenzieher (~Stromprüfer-Art oder kleiner) gefühlvoll aber stramm nachziehen. Wenn die wirklich Lose haben, dann wars das meist schon - falls vorher komische Geräusche aufgetreten sind, und in jedem Falle kann man dann sicher sein das sich nichts löst und rumschlackert.

Sind jetzt schon einige Fragen und Fälle aufgetreten, die knallharte spielfreie Lagerung ähnlich wie bei einem extrem tiefergelegten Autosportfahrwerk ruckelt bestimmt auch ganz gut an den Schrauben und begünstigt ein lockern.


----------



## Breamhunter (17. April 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Erst mal frohe ostern an alle,
Habe beide Spulen nun befüllt. 1. Power Pro 0,19  2. Powerline 0,14. Wickelbild ist bei beiden Spulen einwandfrei. Bei mir ist auch keine Schraube locker :q Hoffentlich ist die Schonzeit bald vorbei. |uhoh:


----------



## plattform7 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ich kramme noch ein mal den Thread mal vor... 

Ich will mir jetzt noch eine Rolle zum Feedern zulegen, mein Interesse fiel auf die Spro Nova.... Die Frage, die sich stellt, ist wie ist die Schnurverlegung bei dieser Rolle? Ich konnte niergends finden, ob es Jetzt W/S oder sonstiges ist... Oder ist eine RedArc klar überlegen? (habe schon 2 davon, wollte eigentlich nur bißchen abwechelung haben).
Wenn also Jemand mehr weiß oder noch besser die Nova schon fischt, bitte ich um persönlichen Erfahrungen und mehr Infos...

Danke schon mal im Voraus...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. April 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hallo plattform7 !

Die Nova unterscheidet sich von den Arc durch die Heckbremse und das geänderte kantige Design und ist insgesamt etwas größer und schwerer.
Das Design finde ich gegenüber den Arcs schlechter, das kann da einfach nicht mithalten im Aussehen, aber sicher ist das auch ein gutes Stück Geschmackssache. 

Was mir auch nicht gefällt ist die zwar sehr fein, aber langsam einstellbare Heckbremse, da dreht man sich ziemlich einen Wolf wenn es eigentlich schnell gehen sollte was ich als den an sich wichtigsten Vorteil der Heckbremse sähe. So halte ich die vordere Spulenbremse der Arcs für besser. Nur für jemanden, der unbedingt die sicher gute aber eben nicht "quick"-genügende Heckbremse haben möchte, wäre die zu empfehlen. Der Rotor und Getriebe fühlt sich sehr gleich zu den Arcs an, aber denen würde ich eben den Vorzug geben, und lieber dort in den Farben variieren, wie Red, Blue und Zauber. Auch die Blue9 und die Blue8 haben ein etwas anderes Silber.

Ob die Nova eine SG oder WS-Schnurverlegung hat weiß ich nicht. Da es bei Spro aber nicht besonders erwähnt wird, würde ich von SG ausgehen.


----------



## plattform7 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@AngelDet

Danke für deine Antwort!

Wie gesagt, 2 RedArcs besitze ich schon, bin auch äußerst zufrieden mit den Röllchen, aber die neue Nova in schwarz hat es mir rein äußerlich auch irgendwie angetan :k , deshalb die Frage. Momentan fische ich an meiner Feeder die Stradic 2500 GTM-RA, die jetzt auf meine neue Tornado Zander :k drauf soll. Nun bin ich ja von der guten Schnurverlegung der Rolle ein wenig verwöhnt und will sie durch nichts schlechteres ersetzen. Perfekt wäre da eine neue Stradic FB, aber leider viel zu teuer, wie ich finde. Deshalb interessiert mich auch in erster Linie die Schnurverlegung der Nova. Die Bremse ist natürlich auch wichtig, hauptsache ist aber, dass sie gleichmäßig und sanft anläuft, viel dran rumdrehen whrend des Drills werde ich beim Feedern wahtscheinlich nicht, zumindest habe ich´s bis jetzt nicht gebraucht... Ich gehe ehrlich gesagt auch von SG aus, da nichts diesbezüglich in der Beschreibung zu lesen ist. Habe aber leider keinerlei Erfahrungen mit dieser Art Schnurverlegung #c . Hast Du an der Rolle nur "rumgefummelt" oder besitzst Du bereits eine? Was ist deine Einschätzung bei der SG-Verlegung? Brauchbar oder eher "hätte besser sein sollen"?

Vielleicht doch als Alternative die BlueArc in der Generation 9? Sollte doch auch WS haben oder? Wie ist da dann eigentlich der Unterschied zu der RedArc?

Fragen über Fragen :q 

Danke schon mal im Voraus #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist deine Einschätzung bei der SG-Verlegung? Brauchbar oder eher "hätte besser sein sollen"?
> Vielleicht doch als Alternative die BlueArc in der Generation 9? Sollte doch auch WS haben oder? Wie ist da dann eigentlich der Unterschied zu der RedArc?


Ist aber ganz einfach.  Nova hab ich nicht und wird wohl auch nicht so schnell an die Ruten kommen, müßte da schon einiges günstiger werden. Die Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Stall ist einfach megastark.

SG der BlueArc8 ist brauchbar, nur wenig schlechter verlegend als das WS. Die BlueArc9 ist aber technisch gleich zur RedArc (incl. WS) und von daher am besten geeignet.


----------



## plattform7 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Dann werde ich mal morgen beim TD um die Ecke vorbeischauen und gucken was er zum "Befummeln" da hat....

Besten Dank noch mal #h


----------



## plattform7 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

War beim Händler und habe einige Rollen "befummelt". Die Nova gefiel mir in "Echt" auch nicht wirklich gut, auf den Bildern sieht sie schnuckeliger aus. Habe noch die neue "Feederrunner" -Rolle von Balzer mit diesem halli-galli Freilaufstopsystem angeguckt, war auch von den Laufeigenschaften usw. schlechter als die Arc´s... Nach langem hin und her habe ich mich aber entschieden...



... Die dritte RedArc hat ihre Schwestern bei mir zu Hause nun kennengelernt |supergri  und morgen, wenn alles klappt, wird sie ihren ersten Einsatz an der Feeder vollziehen #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Gratulation, Jetzt hast Du ja auch einen richtigen RedArc Flohzirkus! |supergri 

Ein Nachteil: man gewöhnt sich wirklich dran an das rubinrot, andere Rollen sehen nach einiger Zeit dann so merkwürdig farblos aus |kopfkrat


----------



## plattform7 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Nachteil: man gewöhnt sich wirklich dran an das rubinrot, andere Rollen sehen nach einiger Zeit dann so merkwürdig farblos aus |kopfkrat


 
Da hst Du Recht! Die anderen Rolen sehen irgendwie komisch aus, auch im Laden... Aber der Trend geht eindeutig in Richtung mehr Farbe, auch bei anderen Herstellern... Aber bei Arc´s ist das irgendwie was besonderes, finde ich, sogar die "grey"-Arc´s |supergri  sehen irgendwie schnuckelig in ihrem eigentlich tristen Grau aus...


----------



## Die Gummitanke (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Na ja,
ein Ferrari ist schließlich auch Rot.


----------



## Onkel (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Moin, moin!
Ich bin duch euren Thread auf die RedArc aufmerksam geworden. Spricht etwas dagegen die 10400 zum Spinnfischen bis ~75 gramm auf Köhler einzusetzen?
Gruß,
Onkel


----------



## Die Gummitanke (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Auf jeden Fall.
Ich benutze die Red Arc sogar auf`m Kutter bis 125 Gramm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@Onkel et.al
Die 4er Rolle wie z.B. die RedArc10400 sieht sehr klein und kompakt aus, Ryobi baute ja schon lange Zeit richtige und damals sehr teure "schnuckelige" Rollen, muß die alten Kataloge darauf mal wieder durchsehen, früher waren die auch bei Cormoran mit im Vertrieb. Also kurz gesagt: man unterschätzt die Rolle - und andere vergleichbare größer aussehende sind doch eher um einiges instabiler.


----------



## Brisko (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hat von euch schon mal jemand Probleme mit dem Schnurfangügel (oder wie heißt das Ding noch gleich) gehabt?
An meiner 10200 Red Arc lockert sich immer mehr der Bügel! Beim einholen des Spinner etc. ist ein sehr lautes Surren zu hören. Sowohl bei mono als auch bei geflochtener! Werd sie jetzt erst mal anne Tanke zurückschicken und schauen was passiert! Die Schrauben sind übrigens alle fest.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen??
Wie siehts mit dem Service von Spro aus? Ersetzen die eine Rolle sofort, wenn ein gravierender Defekt vorliegt, oder hab ich jetzt 4 Monate meine 200er Arc nicht?:c|gr:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				Brisko schrieb:
			
		

> An meiner 10200 Red Arc lockert sich immer mehr der Bügel! Beim einholen des Spinner etc. ist ein sehr lautes Surren zu hören.


Versteh ich nicht ganz: |kopfkrat  ein Bügelgelenk wackelt oder nicht, Schnurlaufröllchen macht Geräusche oder was? Ich hab bei denen zwar noch keinen Schnurlaufröllchensirrer gehabt, aber im Prinzip müßte das auch passieren wenn zuwenig Schmierung da ist.


----------



## Die Gummitanke (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@Brisko: Rolle angekommen, wird gegen eine neue ausgetauscht !!!!!!!!

Viel Spaß weiterhin mit der "Roten"

Franky vonner Tanke


----------



## Brisko (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hey klasse, dat nenn ich Service...Schade, dass ihr nicht in meiner Reichweite seid!!! Naja, kann sein, dass wir Freitag mal auf dem Weg nach Lürschau zum Hechttreffen bei euch einen Zwischenstopp für nen Kaffee einlegen!!!#h

Vielen Dank erstmal!!!!!!!!#6#6#6#6


----------



## Brisko (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Kann nicht nur sein, dass wir bei euch auftauchen... Wird auf jeden Falll so sein!!!!!!#h


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi Leute,

das ist eine echt interessante Diskussion!! #6

Ich bin selbst Besitzer einer Ryobi Zauber 4000 (wie Spro RedArc) und einer Ryobi Applause 3000 (wie Spro BlueArc). Habe mich für die Ryobi Modelle entschieden, weil mir die "rote Kirmeslackierung"  (ist ja Geschmackssache) der RedArc nicht gefällt und mich generell bei den Spros der kleine Kurbelknauf stört. Ist eher was für Frauenhände, oder?! Also ich brauch daran nen richtigen Griff, gerade im Winter, wenn man durch die kalten Pfoten eh was ungeschickter ist.....

In nem anderen Thread (selbst eröffnet) habe ich schonmal die Frage gestellt, ob jemand die Möglichkeit kennt, eine längere Kurbel auf die Ryobis/Spros/etc.  zu montieren.

Die serienmäßige Kurbel ist mir einfach zu kurz!! Bei Shimano und penn, die ich sonst fische, ist dir Kurbel einfach ein Stück länger! gerade beim führen von größeren Woblern und Gummifischen macht dieser längere Hebel einiges an Kraftersparnis aus.

Auf der Spro Deutschland Homepage
sind mir einige Modelle aufgefallen, die ähnlich sind. Und von denen die Kurbel passen könnte.

1.) Spro Passion 740
2.) Spro Vanatec FD 940
3.) Rock Tuff Body W/S 950

Könnte das gehen?!

*Eine Anmerkung muss ich aber doch mal loswerden:

*Klar sind die Ryobis, Spros, etc. günstiger als z.B. Shimano oder Daiwa. Aber habt ihr euch auch mal überlegt warum das so ist?!

1.) Shimano fertigt seine hochwertigen Modelle (noch) in Japan.

2.) Die Ryobis und Spros werden in China gefertigt - wesentlich geringere Löhne (Arbeiter verdient dort ca. 100 Euro im Monat!!).....Massenfertigung.

3.) Shimano und Daiwa haben extrem hohe Entwicklungskosten! Die wollen auch erstmal bezahlt sein! Ryobi/Spro bauen die Rollen mit kleinen Modifikationen ja einfach nur nach. 

Dies mal als Denkanstoss........

PS: Wusstet Ihr, dass Shimano Rollen in Japan in etwa das gleiche kosten wie bei uns und Tica (z.B. Taurus in Asien ca. 120 Euro.....) und Daiwa dort z.T. nur die Hälfte?!?! Das finde ich doch bedenklich......


----------



## holle (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

dazu fällt mir das hier ein >

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p644_Shimano-STRADIC-GTM-RA.html

im gegensatz dazu >

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p514_Kinetic-OMEGA-Rolle.html

hat jemand mit den kinetic-rollen erfahrungen gemacht? würde mich mal interessieren... bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einer guten spinnrolle die aber wiederum nicht gar so teuer sein sollte...


----------



## Lionhead (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> das ist eine echt interessante Diskussion!! #6
> 
> ...


 
Moin Spinnfischer,

vielen Dank für Deine Denkanstösse, aber sie gehen ins Leere.
Gehe bitte mal zu einem Händler und schaue dir die Rollen an.
Zeige mir dann mal eine Shimano-Rolle, die noch Made in Japan ist (aktuelle Baureihe).
Es produziert wohl heutzutage keiner mehr in Japan.
Was nur auffällt ist die Lieblosigkeit der neuern Shimano-Produkte im vergleich zu denen, wo noch Made in Japan draufstand.
Egal ob Twinpower oder Stradic, die alten Japan-Rollen sind heute unter Fans mehr wert, als die neuen Modelle.

Mein Tip:
Vergleiche mal die aktuelle Twinpower mit einer Red Arc und dir wird etwas auffallen (Ja , ich weiß,auch die Red Arc hat Macken ).

Fazit: der Qualitätsvorsprung von Shimano/Daiwa gegenüber TicA/Ryobi ist weg.

Aber man kann auch mit einer Shimano Technium oder Exage problemfrei angeln. Es geht hier ja nur um Vergleiche zwischen sehr gut und noch etwas besser :q 



Tschüs

sagt Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Die Fertigung in Japan ist wohl überall praktisch vorbei, wenn nicht VR-China, dann Malaysia oder Singapur. Ist eigentlich auch egal, wenn nur die Qualitäts/Endkontrolle #t stimmt.

Ryobi entwickelt übrigens schon selber und das auch länger und sogar vielfältiger (z.B. Elektromultirollen), sie sind nur mit eigenem Namen in Deutschland nicht so herausgekommen (wie Daiwa eigentlich auch), durch die wechselnden Vertriebspartner schadet das öfter mal dem Namen/Image. 
Das muß man Shimano lassen: Durch ihr Marketing sind sie weit vorn  . 1980 spielte Shimano hier in DE keine Rolle (im doppelten Sinne), da gaben noch Firmen wie DAM, Shakespeare und ABU den Ton an. 

Ryobi baut keine Rollen nach, sondern eher vor. Die guten Daiwas vor einigen Jahren kamen im wesentlichen von Ryobi, und das Know-How haben die eben daher. Die Zauber und Clones sind in einigen Dingen Vorreiter, wie eben das obergeniale Schnurlaufröllchen, die Spielfreiheit und der spielfreie Vollaluguß-Body, das kompakte Mini-Gehäuse abgeleitet von einigen Micro-Ryobis oder die doppelte Schnurverlegevariante Zauber/Applause mit weitgehender Rollengleichheit. Shimano versucht das jetzt teilweise nachzubauen, wie die  kleineren Gehäuse der FB-Serie oder wieder mehr Metall im Gehäuse. Ob das gut klappt steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. 

Da Ryobi einen ziemlich  großen Aluminiumfabrikanten im Konzern hat, können die schon sehr günstig innerhalb ihrens Konzerns auf sowas zugreifen und haben damit mehr als nur einen kleinen Preisvorteil. Was an den Rollen auffällt: es ist möglichst wenig aus Kunststoff, eher alles aus Aluminumlegierungsguß und möglichst wenig nachbearbeitet.

Spro könnte man den Vorwurf machen, einfach nachzubauen. Nur haben sie bei den Arc-Rollen sehr geschickt und gut eingekauft und auch noch einen sehr schönen optischen Mehrwert auf ihre designten Modelle hinzugefügt. Die Qualität der Rollen kommt aber aus dem Ryobi-Stall und nicht von Spro. Gut eingekaufte Rollen sind aber auf 
jeden Fall besser als schlecht gebaute Rollen von jemand anders. Das selbst eine Firma wie Penn+WFT einsieht, daß man sowas nicht günstiger und besser nachbauen kann, bestätigt das als i-Tüpfelchen.

Zum Griff:
Der T-Knauf der Spro Passion 740 dürfte ziemlich gleich zur 9400 oder 7400 sein und paßt hoffentlich genauso. Ob die Länge der Kurbel wirklich höher ist als die der Klappkurbeln? mal messen bei Gelegenheit ...

Wirklich lang genug ist die T-Knaufkurbel der Spro BlueArc 7500, die ist lang, aber wahrscheinlich ein bischen zu sehr und paßt nicht so einfach 

P.S: long edit time @Lionhead - greez zur fast gleichen Argumentation.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank für Deine Denkanstösse, aber sie gehen ins Leere.
> Gehe bitte mal zu einem Händler und schaue dir die Rollen an.
> Zeige mir dann mal eine Shimano-Rolle, die noch Made in Japan ist (aktuelle Baureihe).
> Es produziert wohl heutzutage keiner mehr in Japan.
> ...


Hi Lionhead und Angeldet,

Ich besitze neben 3 alten Twin Power F Modellen (2500, 3000 u. 4000) auch eine 5000er und eine 6000er FA und weiß worauf Ihr hinauswollt.

 Ich muss nun aber mal was richtigstellen (meine Denkanstösse gehen nämlich nicht ins Leere.....):

Shimano produziert sehr wohl noch seine Top-Modelle in Japan. *Die Twin Power FA Serie* *wird unverändert in Japan gebaut*. *Ebenso die Stella FA*. Leider ist sie hier nicht mehr erhältlich (die Stella FA nur noch ab Größe 5000). Warum auch immer. Das *Problem liegt eher an Shimano Europa, die nur noch den Billikrempel von Shimano importieren*.

* Die neue Twin Power FB*  so heißt sie bei uns - *wird in Japan gar nicht unter diesem Namen verkauft*, sondern heißt *"Shimano Sustain"*. Und die Stella FB ist eine Version, die von Shimano in Japan als spezielle Ultralight Süßwasserversion angeboten wird.....

So sieht es aus!

Ich könnte jetzt hier mal einen Link einstellen, wo ich immer meine Shimanos in Japan direkt beziehe. Ist aber wahrscheinlich von den Moderatoren nicht gewünscht.... Da hibt es High-Tech made in Japan, die hier gar nicht erhältlich ist. Leider!



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleiche mal die aktuelle Twinpower mit einer Red Arc und dir wird etwas auffallen (Ja , ich weiß,auch die Red Arc hat Macken ).
> 
> Fazit: der Qualitätsvorsprung von Shimano/Daiwa gegenüber TicA/Ryobi ist weg.


Ja, bei der Twin Power FB wackelt die Kurbel wie ein Kuhschwanz (blödes Vierkant-System - bei den FA´s und F´s wird/wurde die Kurbel eingeschraubt! da wackelt nix!) ..... *Die Rolle kann man in die Tonne kicken!*

Wie gesagt - das ist aber nicht bei allen Shimano Modellen so!!! *Das Problem liegt an unserer Shimano-Europa-Vertretung, die uns die Top-Modelle vorenthalten (wahrscheinlich verdienen sie daran weniger...)!!!

Ich würde jederzeit eine Twin Power FA einer Spro oder Ryobi (wie gesagt, sind tolle Rollen!!!!Hab ja auch welche!)  vorziehen!! Da ist sehr wohl noch ein Qualitätsunterschied!!! 
*
Übrigens hat es einem Freund kürzlich die Tica Taurus bei einem Welsdrill im Rhein zerlegt. Schnurfangbügelhalterung abgerissen!!! Das gleiche ist ihm ein Jahr vorher am Po schonmal passiert..... Soviel zu TiCA.

PS: Mit Daiwa habt ihr Recht...... die kann man mittlerweile leider vergessen.


----------



## Zopenhunter (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> dazu fällt mir das hier ein >
> 
> http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p644_Shimano-STRADIC-GTM-RA.html
> 
> ...


Sind beide weiss und Stationärrollen. Aber das waren vermutlich auch schon die Gemeinsamkeiten.  Schon das Gehäuse ist völlig anders von Form und vom Material her.
Wenn man sich für eine Noname-Rolle entscheidet wäre es wichtig diese vorher mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Da kann man mit etwas Sachverstand schon abschätzen, ob die Rolle was aushält oder doch nur Schrott ist.

PS: Die Kinetic sieht übrigens sehr nach etwas älteren DAM-Modellen aus, verdächtig


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Was wo wie Shimano treibt und wo herstellt, kann ich nicht sicher nachvollziehen #c , ist mir auch ziemlich egal wo die Rolle zusammengebaut wird, wenn das Ergebnis stimmt. 
Ich montiere eh nochmal lieber neu. :g 



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde jederzeit eine Twin Power FA einer Spro oder Ryobi (wie gesagt, sind tolle Rollen!!!!Hab ja auch welche!)  vorziehen!! Da ist sehr wohl noch ein Qualitätsunterschied!!!


Da muß ich aber nochmal einhaken und teilweise widersprechen.
z.B. sind die Kugellager in den Zauber+Arcs (Daiwa CRBB Quality?) besser als die von Shimano, da habe ich noch kein kratzendes gefunden oder was drüber gehört, bei Shimano war von den Highendern zeitweise jede zweite Rolle kratzig im Kugellager. Nicht immer aber zeitweise, also Qualitätsschwankungen. Wenn ich nur mal die einfachen (ganz offenen) aktuellen ARB-Lager von Nexave, Exage und Technium dagegen sehe |gr: 

Dann geht eine Shimano relativ schnell in die Knie im Lauf wenn die Schmierung abgenutzt ist. Schmiert man nicht nach, galoppiert der Verschleiß und sie hört sich noch schlimmer an als eine schlecht geschmierte Ryobi. Dies ist nicht so bei einer Ryobi, die fangen das ganz locker ab und schleifen sich überhaupt erstmal ein - mehr Materialüberstand halt. Die Raffinesse der Konstruktion der Ryobis und gerade auch die Kompaktheit erreicht Shimano nicht (und die TP-FB mangels Stabilität erst recht nicht) , da wird ganz oft übel was in Kunststoffleichtbau innen zurechtgebaut, technisch ist das nicht gleichwertig oder sogar ein gutes Stück hinterher zu den Ryobis. Man versuche nur mal eine RA-Rolle wie SuperGT oder TP auseinanderzunehmen und wieder zusammen zu bekommen, dann weiß man wohin der Shimano-Kunststoffbau führt. Auch eine 4000er Rolle mit 320g anstelle 380g und dannn auch noch viel kompakter ist ein technologischer Vorsprung (Die Spulendurchmesser sind gleich groß). Und das ohne anfälliges Magnesium und ähnliche Materialexperimente.

Einzig in der Ausführung der Finierung, der glatten Zahnräder und Anpassung des Getriebelaufes, da sind die Shimanos in der Regel ein gutes Stück besser aufgebaut und schöner laufend als die Ryobis, das ist so und wohl in erster Linie dem Preis (und der mangelnden Nachbearbeitung) geschuldet. Nur an der Stelle sehe ich einen Vorteil der Shimanos, sonst nicht. Wem der Sanftlauf der Rolle am wichtigsten ist, dem gefällt eine Shimano schon anfänglich besser, das gebe ich gerne zu. 

Die TwinPower hat übrigens seit langem noch weitere Nebenmodelle, als da Stradic, Sustain, Ultegra und Biomaster usw. dazugehören, meist nur durch anderes Outfit, Kurbeln und Spulen sowie ein paar Plastikbuchsen anstelle Kugellager variiert. Im amerkanischen Angebot fangen alle Standardnamen für die Spinnstationärrollen mit S- an, sieht man gut an den Servicelisten.

Das man an Japanmodellen bessere Rollen für weniger Geld bekommt, diese Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. 
Zeitweise wurden diese ja importiert und breiter angeboten (wie Moritz z.B. mit Ultegra, Aerlex Spinnrollen) Die alten Ultegra-Spinnen und Konsorten sind ja nahezu legendär


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				holle schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand mit den kinetic-rollen erfahrungen gemacht? würde mich mal interessieren... bin auch gerade auf der suche nach einer *guten spinnrolle* die aber wiederum nicht gar so teuer sein sollte...


Du möchtest eine gute Spinnrolle. Ich rate Dir: Halte dich lieber an Ryobi, Daiwa und Shimano. Diese 08/15-Rollen machen nicht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Auch eine 4000er Rolle mit 320g anstelle 380g und dannn auch noch viel kompakter ist ein technologischer Vorsprung (Die Spulendurchmesser sind gleich groß). Und das ohne anfälliges Magnesium und ähnliche Materialexperimente.



Hi Angeldet,
du solltest Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen.

Die Rollen der alten Twin Power F Serie sind in etwa so groß wie die Ryobis.

Daher sind sie auch in etwa gleich schwer! So wiegt meine 4000er Twin Power F 335 Gramm, Die Ryobi Zauber 320 Gramm.

Das eine Twin Power 4000 FA, die um einiges größer ist als die Ryobi 4000, schwerer ist (ca 390 Gramm), ist klar. Mit der kann ich auch mal auf Waller spinnen! Hab damit selbst schon Welse bis 180cm in Spanien gefangen, ohne dass die Rolle gelitten hat. Trau ich den 4000er Ryobis nicht zu. Ganz ehrlich.
*
Rauhen Lauf o.ä., wie du schreibst, kenne ich von meinen Twin Powers nicht. Kann dein Argument mit dem "Materialüberstand" auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Das macht Ryobi doch nur um zu sparen.*

Wenn du die Ryobis mit den "Billigmodellen" Shimanos vergleichst (Technium, Exage und wat weiß ich noch....) ist das absolut OK wenn du die Ryobi als besser bezeichnest. Vor allem hat sie das bessere Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Die Shimanos müssten nämlich weniger kosten.

Aber die Twin Power FA ist - finde ich - ne Ecke stärker, robuster und im Endeffekt auch besser. 

*Leider gibt es sie -wie schon gesagt - hier nicht mehr....... *


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Nun, man könnte da noch endlos Argumente hin und her diskutieren, nützt aber wenig wenn man keine vorgegebenen Kriterien und Anschauungsobjekte nebeneinander hat. Ich kann nur nochmal betonen, daß die Ryobis+Clones weit kompakter und stabiler aufgebaut sind als die direkten Konkurrenten.

Noch besser als Diskutieren von Eigenschaften wären Anschauungsobjekte (Leihgaben :q ) zum zerstörerischen Testen, aber das würden die Hersteller wohl nicht so gerne sehen, obwohl ich das Klasse fände :g :m

Wäre eine der möglichen interessanten Aufgaben für die Zukunft  , sowas wie Falltests bei Notebooks und sowas. (merk ich mir mal vor falls es irgendwie mal zu langweilig werden sollte)



			
				Spinnfischer74 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider gibt es sie -wie schon gesagt - hier nicht mehr.......


Die TP-FA ist übrigens in der Sonderpostenliste von Onkel G. aus Scheinf. noch dick drin. 
Die TP-FB hast Du ja selber schon erläutert. 
Die TP-F ist ja auch sehr schwer noch zu bekommen und somit nicht gerade verfüg- und vergleichbar


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Die TP-FA ist übrigens in der Sonderpostenliste von Onkel G. aus Scheinf. noch dick drin.



Ja. Der Gerlinger hat noch welche bis Größe 4000. Dei 2500er FA ist übrigens in etwa so groß wie die 3000er Ryobi/Spro. 

Sind die letzten. Würde jedem der eine haben möchte empfehlen noch schnell zuzuschlagen.

Ja Det, man könnte jetzt noch lange drüber schreiben und diskutieren. Bringen würde es im Endeffekt nix.

*Mein Fazit: Ryobi ist klasse, Shimano ebenso - Aber Shimano Europa sollte mal langsam anfangen umzudenken und mal auf seine Kunden hören, was die Modelle angeht, die hier verkauft werden.*

Die haben doch so Top Testangler wie Uli Beyer und Andi Weyel. Haben die nicht die Mängel an den aktuell hier erhältlichen Modellen erkannt?!? ;+

Komisch.....


----------



## welsfaenger (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@angeldet u. spinnfisher74

was haltet ihr denn von der aktuellen Quantum Cabo ? Die liegt Preislich auch im Bereich 100-150,- € und ist m.E. eine verdammt stabile Rolle. Ich war von der Rolle am letzten Do. auf jeden Fall sehr schwer begeistert als es vor Fehmarn auf Dorsch ging. Von der Kraft u. STabilität mit meiner Tica Taurus zu vergleichen. Ein Freund hat mit der Stradic 4000 gefischt, die ich dann auch mal ausprobiereb konnte und mein Urteil ist ziemlich eindeutig. Die STradic 4000 hat nicht im entferntesten die Kraft einer Quantum Cabo 40.


----------



## holle (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@ angeldet + zopenhunter

danke für die unterstützung. 

hatte mir das schon fast gedacht. die doppelkurbel und die 5+1 lager haben halt gelockt... 

dann wirds wohl doch eher was besseres (teureres) ...

mal noch ein name, was haltet ihr von dem namen byron was rollen betrifft?


----------



## fjordbutt (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

ist doch logisch das sie nicht mit der kraft der cabo mithalten kann, sie hat ja auch ne übersetzung von 6 zu 1 da musst mit der cabo schon um einiges mehr drehen um auf gleiche geschwindigkeit zu kommen.

allerdings wirst du lachen, ich überlge genau über diesen wechsel nach. meine stradic schlackert ab und zu ein wenig unter belasting. ist manchmal schon etwas nervig.

aber was sagen die profis? ist das nen guter tausch? stradic vs boca/cabo ???


----------



## MichaelB (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Moin,





			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Zum Griff:
> Der T-Knauf der Spro Passion 740 dürfte ziemlich gleich zur 9400 oder 7400 sein und paßt hoffentlich genauso. Ob die Länge der Kurbel wirklich höher ist als die der Klappkurbeln? mal messen bei Gelegenheit ..


 Die Griffe sind bis auf die Farbe - meine Passion hat einen silbernen Griff, die 7400 Blue einen messingfarbenen - gleich.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi Welsfaenger,

jau, die Cabo hatte ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst. Ist halt recht schwer (über 400 Gramm glaub ich, gell?!)- aber auf die 40er passen dafür ja auch über 200m 0.35er Mono drauf.

Ich könnte die mir ganz gut an meiner Wallerspinnrute vorstellen.

Nur weiß ich nicht, wie die sich im Dauerhardcore-Einsatz bewährt....

Langlebig war bisher keine Rolle, die ich von Quantum hatte.... Nach einer Weile haben die an allen Ecken und Enden geschlackert. #d


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

wenn wir gerade dabei sind...
die neuen Okumas insbes. die Aveon, und die Vs-Serie würde mich intressieren. Hatte die VS30 schon in der hand, macht nen robusten und zuverlässigen eindruck, ist zwar etwas "schwergängig" was sich jedoch nach ner gewissen betriebszeit einspielen dürfte. Kann zu den obigen Rollen irgendjemand ne Aussage treffen???? Wie gesagt di VS hätte es mir mehr angetan.... Vielleicht einen vergleich zwischen der Arc, Tp, und der VS (so als Anhalt)


----------



## welsfaenger (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

@spinnfischer74

Bei der Cabo schlackert u. wackelt auch wirklich rein garnichts. Bei der Rolle glaubt man einen massiven Alublock in der Hand zu halten. Ich kenne kaum eine andere Rolle die so eine massive Kurbel hat (NICHT Klappbar !!!). Der Lauf ist zwar nicht so weich wie bei der STradic aber dafür hat man das Gefühl eine unkaputtbare Rolle in der Hand zu halten. Außerdem ist die Cabo von vornerein als Salzwasserrolle für schwerere Einsätze gebaut worden. Und bei diversen Langzeittests in diversen Fachzeitschriften hat die Rolle ja auch perfekt abgeschnitten.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi Welsfaenger,

hört sich ja klasse an!!! #6

Wie ist denn die Bremse?! Ruckfrei? Kann man die fast bis zum Anschlag arretieren?! Also das man von Hand kaum noch Schnur abziehen kann?

Und - letzte Frage - wie dick ist die Achse?!

Gruß SPINNFISCHER74


----------



## welsfaenger (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Die Bremse läuft absolut genial weich ab (ich find die sogar besser als die von der Tica Taurus), der Begriff "Ruckfrei" ist für die Bremse ein wenig untertrieben. Komplett zu funktioniert auch, aber wofür ? Die Achse ist genau so dick wie bei der Tica Taurus 3000 (ich glaube 5,5 mm). Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja noch eine Taurus zulegen aber meine Neugierde hat mal wieder gesiegt. So bin ich nun nicht nur Tica Taurus Fan, die Cabo überzeut mich auch restlos, wobei beide Rollen sehr unterschiedlich sind. So einen seidenweichen und leichten Lauf wie bei der Tica hat die Cabo nicht, dafür macht die Cabo einen noch robusteren Eindruck. Wie eben schon geschrieben, man glaubt es Stück ALuminium in der Hand zu halten !


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hi Welsfänger,

danke dir für die Infos. Ich denke ich werde mir die 40er Version zulegen. Wenn sie nix is - was ich nach deiner Beschreibung nun nicht glaube - kann ich sie ja immer noch zurücksenden.

Warum Bremse ganz dicht? - Zum Wallerspinnfischen. Da musst du den Fisch halten können. Oft beißen die in Nähe von Hindernissen oder an der Strömungskante. Da dürfen die im Drill auf keinen Fall hin. Nur mit ganz geschlossener Bremse kannst du den Fisch dann halten und erstmal ein paar Meter bewegen (der Fisch packt übrigens trotz ganz geschlossener Bremse - mit der Hand geht nix mehr - noch Schnur abzuziehen..... Wahnsinn was die für ne Kraft haben!)

*Thema TiCA:*
Die Taurus (hatte die 4000er...) hat mir Anfangs gut gefallen. Beim Angeln hat mich dann irgendwann der übertrieben lange Schnurfangbügel genervt!!! Der ist mir dauernd gegen die Finger der Rutenhand gehauen beim Kurbeln! In Spanien hat es die Rolle dann beim Welsangeln zerlegt. Nem Kumpel beim gleichen Trip ne 6000er Taurus und dem selben Kumpel ebenso in diesem Urlaub eine TiCA Dolphin!!!!

*Deshalb für mich nie wieder TiCA!!! #q*

Hab zur Zeit ne 460er Slammer auf meiner Wallerspinne, die ist TOP, aber eben recht schwer (540 Gramm). Da wär die Cabo ne Alternative!!!

Gruß, SPINNFISCHER74


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Bestimmte Themen und aktuelle Erfahrungen und Probleme gibts hier:

Kaffeemühlen mit Wormschaft?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79217

Lästige Unterlegscheibenproblematik und Selbsthilfe?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=79004

Aktiv ist auch immer noch der Vorläuferthread dieses hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=52361

Das Thema lebt, und mit den vielen Nutzern der gleichen Rollentypen bekommt man auch viel mehr Erfahrungen und Infos zusammen, das finde ich gut! #6


----------



## schakal1182 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob für das feine MONOFILE fischen mit 0,18er oder 0,20 eher die Rollen mit Wormshaft- oder die mit Slowgear-System geeigneter sind?


----------



## plattform7 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob für das feine MONOFILE fischen mit 0,18er oder 0,20 eher die Rollen mit Wormshaft- oder die mit Slowgear-System geeigneter sind?


 
Imho ist das im Grunde egal, ob man WS oder SG nimmt. WS wickelt visuell (nach meinem Geschmack) noch ein Tick besser auf. Es gibt ja sogar extra Modelle für feine Schnüre sowohl bei der Red und den WS Blue´s als auch bei den SG-Modellen der Blue-Reihe.

Ich fische selbst die Red 10401 mit 0.16er Mono und die Red 10200 mit 0.20er...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob für das feine MONOFILE fischen mit 0,18er oder 0,20 eher die Rollen mit Wormshaft- oder die mit Slowgear-System geeigneter sind?


Wenn Du das ausschließlch mit der Rolle machst und eine gute lange weich bleibende Mono nimmst, dann wären die Wormshafter die geeigneteren, vorzugsweise und noch besser in er x401 Matchspulenversion (wie bei plattform7), das ist eine Superwucht wie das zu der dünnen Mono paßt. #6
Kann man bestimmt doppelt so große Fische erfolgreich mit drillen wie auf einer anderen Rolle ! :q 

Die SlowGear hätten Vorteile bei einer tüdelanfälligen Schnur, weil diese bei der Wicklung stärker gekreuzt wird und demzufolge die anderen Lagen nicht so leicht mitnimmt. Hängt eben von der Schnur ab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Die GRAUVELL TARGA ZF ist laut Bildern ein ziemlich unveränderter Clone der Ryobi Applause, also auch fast gleich zu Spro BlueArc 7000er und 8000er Serie (alle SG). Die Excel ZF ist ein Ryobi Zauber Clone (mit WS).
http://www.grauvell.eu/reelstargazf.htm
http://www.grauvell.eu/reelsexcelzf.htm

Die haben aber die Größennummern geändert  #t ,also genau nach den Gewichten gucken und in der Reihe abzählen |supergri

Vlt. hilft diese Tabelle:
1/x100/1000 Gr.: 100m 0,24 == 130m 0,20
2/x200/2000 Gr.: 100m 0,28 
3/x300/3000 Gr.: 100m 0,36 == 150m 0,28       
4/x400/4000 Gr.: 100m 0,40 == 150m 0,33 == 180m 0,30
6/x500/6000 Gr.: 100m 0,60 == 240m 0,40 

So pauschal gesagt ist Aluminium fester und robuster (Seewasser), Magnesium leichter. Soviel bringen die paar Zehner-Gramm Einsparungen durch Magnesium-Teile auch nicht, ist vielleicht bedeutsam für extreme Light-Weight Fetischisten, aber das Gewicht einer Alu-Rolle kann man sehr oft gut gebrauchen um eine Rute wirklich im Schwerpunkt auszubalancieren, und das ist dann effektiv leichter zu halten als eine unbalancierte mit unpassender Rolle etc.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*



holle schrieb:


> mal noch ein name, was haltet ihr von dem namen byron was rollen betrifft?


Sehe gerade, daß die Frage noch nicht bzw. schon fast treffend beantwortet wurde: Bis auf die neue Ausnahme Byron Alice (=eine Type von Ryobi, um die es hier geht): Nichts.
Bauen aber schöne und oft auch günstig zu habene Ruten, muß man nur genau schauen und auswählen


----------



## Tom 1000 (18. November 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Liebe Kollegen, ich habe eure Diskussion mit Spannung verfolgt und bin nun um einiges schlauer. Nur fehlt mir die Vergleichbarkeit, da ich die aufgeführten Rollen z.T. nicht kenne. Seit Jahren benutze ich meine Mitchell 300X und bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden damit. In welchem Verhältnis steht diese Rolle bezüglich Stabilität und Komfort zu den von euch aufgeführten Rollen? 
Danke für Tips und Anregungen - Tom.


----------



## welsfaenger (18. November 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Vom Rollenkörper her sind die Rybi´s der 300X deutlich überlegen. Von der Schnurverlegung und der Bremse ist das schon vergleichbar. 
Von der grundsätzlichen Material und Verarbeitungsqualität ist die Mitchell deutlich schlechter (habe selbst 2 x300x und eine 308). Mit den Mitchell´s würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen die zum Meeresangeln mitzunehmen, da hätte ich doch ein wenig bedenken das die Rolle den Tag nicht überstehen würde.


----------



## Tom 1000 (19. November 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Danke für die Antwort. Die Mitchell ist doch eh nicht Salzwasserfest, oder?
Eine andere Frage: Ich spare gerade auf eine gute Hechtrute und Rolle. Ich wollte sie vorwiegend zum spinnen aber auch zum schleppen einsetzten. Als Rolle dachte ich eine leichte Multi (ABU 6000 oder ähnliches). Jetzt, nachdem ich diese Beiträge gelesen habe bin ich mir nicht mehr so recht sicher. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen. Multi oder Stationär?
Schönen Gruß - Tom1000


----------



## KHof (19. November 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hallo Welsfänger!
Ein Freund von mir fischt die 300X ca. 150 Tage im Jahr auf Meerforellen!
Danach bekommt das Wort "Getriebespiel" eine neue Bedeutung aber keine Sorge, die halten das schon eine Zeit aus.

Klaus


----------



## welsfaenger (20. November 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Hallo KHof,

bei guter Pfeleg glaube ich das auch wohl, habe nur mit der Qualität von mitchell Rollen nicht allzu rosige Erfahrungen gemacht. Schon 2x hat sich die unendliche Rücklaufsperre verabschiedet. Habe so ein Problem sonst nur bei einer alten Balzer Macina gehabt. Seit neuesten bin ich Besitzer zweier Ryobi Excia´s (2000+3000) und muß sagen das die doch in einer anderen Liga spielen als die 300x´er. Hat denn schon einer die neuen 300x oder zufällig die neue ABU Cardinal 80x in Gebrauch ?

Grüße


----------



## KHof (20. November 2006)

*AW: Ende der Rollenfrage und Rollendiskussionen zu Spinnrollen ?*

Klar Welsfänger!

Ich hab meine 300X auch vertickt. Aber so empfindlich sind die Dinger nicht!
Die fühlen sich wackliger an als sie sind.

Klaus


----------

